# Tale of the Clueless - Chapter 1: On the Seas of Air [IC Thread]



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

Rogues Gallery Combat Thread
OOC Thread

It has been almost a week now. A week of madness, disorientating experiences and, well, things that until now you probably would not have even though possible. Wherever you came from, whatever place you called home, you are now in a strange city far away in land you have never even heard of before.​
The place, the people who call it home, are alien to your eyes. Some look familiar, like the humans that seem to spread like locusts to all lands. Others, like dwarves, elves and the other ‘normal races’ have been spotted here, but not in great numbers. Instead, you have seen creatures with thick skin, broad wings, curved horns, strange tongues and suspicious eyes. Some, you could swear are fiends from the deepest pits of anguish and torture, while others are their antithesis, appearing to be shining paragons of justice and goodness. Yet, for all their differences you have seen these creatures frequent the same places, sup in the same eateries… even at the same tables in some cases.​
Yet it is not just the folk of this place that are strange… it is the place itself. Disregarding all rules of nature you have come to take for granted, the place appears to be a large ring, with the structures and buildings standing along the inner surface of the ring, allowing you to look upwards, at the other side of the ring. You have seen this at night (which is a strange thing in itself, since there is no sun in this place), with the flickering lights of houses on the other side of the ring taking the place of stars and moons.​
The air itself is close, acrid, filled with the stench of hundreds of forges and foundries. It saturates the air, mixing with the fog and frequent rain (again, a strange occurrence, since there is no true sky…), creating what you have heard the locals refer to as smog. But then again, most of the words they speak are so strange that it might as well be a different language to common.​
Buildings, grey and covered in metal spikes and a deadly blade-leaved plant you’ve heard called razorvine are the norm here and city planning seems to have been only a distant flicker in the mind of whoever built this place. From your short stay you have learnt that the place is called Sigil (or the Cage, to give it its more ominous name), and that its ruler is a person known only as The Lady (or the Lady of Pain, to give another ominous name), though the people speak of Her in hushed tones, if they speak of her at all.​
More than once you have tried to ask where this place is, and from the replies, it seems as though most people here are crazy… _It’s atop the spire, berk!_, or _it’s the centre of the great wheel, you addle-cove._ Nothing makes sense here, though everyone you’ve asked whose given you a true answer seems to think that getting home is easy. Perhaps it is, but you still have no clue on what to do. Even so, it would likely cost more than you can afford, so it seems as though, for the moment, you are stuck here.​
In your time in Sigil, you’ve met up with a few people who seem to be in a similar situation to your own. Perhaps, when you were back home, you would not have spoken to people of such races (indeed, your own race may have been at war with them), though here, it seems as though such things as race and sex are trivialities that pale beneath the religion of this place that can only be described as belief. People stick by their beliefs here like honey to bears’ paws, and it seems as though peoples beliefs and philosophies are what move things in this metropolis.​
Through your exploration of the city, you’ve stumbled upon an inn called the _Friendly Wayfarer_, a place that seems to welcome outsiders… what the locals call primers and clueless (it seems as though they have a high opinion of themselves, these Cagers). The proprietor, a human who goes by the name of Tjallon, is a welcome sight in the flood of non-humanoids that fill this place, and he has told you some of the basics regarding life in this place.​
The inn is a quaint place, its interior designed to look like a rural roadside inn, with cartwheels and a multitude of maps depicting what are supposedly other worlds hanging off the walls. The rest f the patrons are quiet, though you have seen a lyrist playing in a corner on a few occasions, singing slow tunes of what may or may not be his home-land.​
It is a quiet evening in the _Friendly Wayfarer_ and you are seated with some of the other primers you’ve befriended while here, drinking slowly.​


[sblock=OOC]describe your cahracters and recount anything that you would ahve already told the other PCs[/sblock]​


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 17, 2006)

*Mironallia*

Mironallia had went out on her pilgrimage from Qualinost in order to bring the word and healing gifts of Mishakal wherever they were needed, but she'd never thought she'd end up in a place like this.  The ever present stench of industry, the almost-complete lack of flora.  It was definitely not a place friendly for elves.

And the people, the people!  The races she was familiar with were bizaree and totally unlike any Mironallia had encountered.  And worse, there were outright monsters, not just roaming the streets mind you, but interacting with people, drinking at the bars, and going about business as though they're not even aware they have auras of flame and palpable evil about them!  

The worst part about it was when she tried to talk to some of them.  Oh sure, she knew it's customary for locals to poke fun at newcomers wherever they went.  But these locals gave her some of the worst derision she'd encountered in her travels.  It was almost as though they considered her more daft than most new arrivals they cross paths with.  

Eventually, Mir ran into another group of new arrivals that welcomed her.  Well all of them save one.  She looked vaguely human, only someone had beaten her with an ugly stick, a wart-growth stick, and an awful body-odor stick for good measure.  This woman seemed to have an equally low opinion of her, and of all elves in general.  Oddly enough, the orc (as the woman called herself) wasn't the oddest of the bunch.  There was the metal-man (the likes of which Mir had never even dreamt of), the kobold (familiar enough), the dwarf (rather odd that his oath of choice was by "Moradin's hammer" than by "Reorx's beard") and the hunter, each with their own peculiarities.  This pilgrimage had suddenly become a lot more interesting.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC: if you're referring to the warforged, he is no longer playing


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

Drotha Stonebreaker found this place confusing upon confusing.  Even though the others she had met thought the inn was a safe haven, Drotha had never even _seen_ an inn like this until a year ago.  She still found them strange, though at least it was away from the worst of the oddities.  And the ale was descent.

Drotha was rather asounded by who she had met here.  Two short earth-grubbers, compact as boulders, a slender human bearing arms as if she could use them, a little miniature dragon, and one of the reed-thin, sharp-featured, colorless elves.  If it hadn't been so obvious that here was not a place where blood ran thickly in the streets, she might have pricked her already.

The orc woman was tall and broad, with deep olive skin scarred and tattooed in her tribes animal totems.  Her black hair was braided with small bones, and her small black eyes glittered in her tusked face.  She was clad in worn leathers most of the time, and occasionally wore spiked armor with a wicked spiked gauntlet.  Her heavy figure would make it clear to those experienced in such things that she had probably been a mother more than once.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 18, 2006)

Idim Moq Qo Harr had fallen in way over her head.  She had only seen buildings like this on her rare visits to the dwarven lands in the Great Rift.  Now Idim had some understanding about why the locals in those places said their towns were not that large, though they'd seemed enormous at the time.  'Cage' is an apt name for this strange place with its closed surroundings and utterly horrid air.  How Idim longed for a prairie again!

The Shaaryan girl still did not know how she arrived in this place, having been spirited her in her sleep.  At first she thought that one of her rivals had found a way to bring her here hoping she would get killed.  But after a couple days, Idim had decided that it was more likely that all Faerun had been destroyed and that this was some horrid afterlife.  Since then, she's decided that she has no idea what to think.  Idim will take things in stride as they come.

The Shaaryan had been spending time trying to get to know the other 'clueless' at the inn.  Idim would sit oddly cross-legged on a chair in the inn as she chatted with the others.  The two dwarves were a blessing to have around.  Aside from her own people and a small group of centaurs, dwarves were the only other people Idim had met before.  But Idim was also obviously restless.  The others would see her constantly walking around carrying everything she owned, and they'd see her occasionally practicing with her rapier to ease tension as she danced with the weapon.

Idim is average in height and well-toned.  Her face with her large brown eyes is framed straight black hair that hangs to the middle of her shoulder blades, except when she ties it into a pony tail with a simple leather cord.  Her tanned skin announces that she is from a place that gets much sun, and her loose-fitting light tan outfit suggests that she is used to moving swiftly.  Her only finery seems to be her chain shirt, rapier, bow, and the vest she wears beneath the armor.  Even when simply sitting in the inn Idim has these things close to her.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 18, 2006)

The small silver scaled dragon sat perched at the top of a high backed chair with his twin frilled tail languidly swaying down below him. He was on the top of the chair back because if he'd been sitting down on the chair's seat his saurian head would barely rise above the surface of the table. It's true that the Friendly Wayfarer had other normal-sized chairs but the large-sized folk he was with had chosen a table suitable to their frames. He didn't mind; he'd been living amongst humans, dwarves and elves for most of his life and had long since gotten used to over-sized accommodations.

Vor breathed a deep sigh of relief; the past week had been surprisingly pleasant now that his mind was free of the maddening curse of the dracorage. He'd been plagued by it for the past few months and had grown ever more short-tempered and irritable since it had started back in early Hammer. The dragon had grown fearful that his bouts of violence would continue to plague his companions back home. It's true that Grunmore the dwarf could easily overpower him physically no matter how much his blood boiled; it was unfortunately the firestorm of sorcery he was capable of unleashing which posed the greatest threat to his companions. Lately fire was all the little dragon had been able to see when he closed his eyes at night. He dreamt of forests, cities and people all of them screaming as they burnt. Breathing on his dear friend Istvan in the midst of a battle had been the last straw. When he'd finally regained his senses many hours later he knew he had couldn't go on like that any longer. The divinations that Elyas had cast weeks early had revealed that the dracorage might never subside this time. He had had to leave his friends and his homeland far behind, possibly forever; it had been the only way to escape the rage.

He was starting to feel like his old self again, thank the Behemoth. The old magic portal had worked as he'd hoped and brought him here, to Sigil. The week since then had been a shock; the place was so... _familiar_. He'd first been afraid of leaving his homeland to come to another world, another plane of existence. Once he got here however it was surprisingly mundane really. Sure the city was built on the inside of a enormous torus two leagues across, but aside from that there was little else that was significantly different from numerous cosmopolitan cities he'd been to with his adventuring companions in years past. It had streets paved with cobblestones and tenement buildings crammed together and refuse in the gutters and shops and temples and on and on. Sure some of the residents were unusual, some reminiscent of the types of creatures he and his friends had encountered in old ruined crypts on occasion, but for the most part it was populated with humans and their kin. Just like most cities he'd been too before. Turning his head, Vor peers at a small water stained map on the wall next to the hearth; it depicted the heartlands of his homeland! Just a few weeks ago he'd been sitting a table much like this one, with people much like these in a tavern not terribly dissimilar from the one he was in now. The people here even spoke common! Amazing!

The little saurian couldn't help but laugh good naturedly. Somehow he'd expected something else, something more when he'd stepped through the old Netherese gate. This place, Sigil seemed so _pedestrian_ in many ways. Even in this higher plane of existence tavern owners could still be counted on to water down their ale. It was endlessly amusing to see how little the outer planes differed from what he'd experienced back home. Sure there were differences, but they were mostly cosmetic. Different venue, same song and dance. Bless the Behemoth for his sense of humor.

Being both dragonwrought and dragonborn, Vorastrix blurs the line between kobolds and their true dragon kin. The small winged wyrm is covered in a reflective hide of smooth gleaming silver-white scales which warm to an iridescent golden tone along the twin saw-toothed frills at his back and along the pinions of his wings. Vorastrix's eyes glow softly in darkness and his wedge shaped head sports a short golden horn jutting from the top of his snout along with a pair of regal curved golden horns at the back of the dragonwrought's head. Although his neck and tail are slightly longer and his limbs a tad shorter than a kobold's, Vorastrix lacks a true dragon's long sinuous silhouette. Nevertheless Vorastrix seems to rejoice in his draconic heritage, preferring to crouch and walk on all fours and forgoing the use of clothing altogether except for a few key pieces of equipment. On his hips, Vorastrix wears twin leather satchels and his forearms sport a matched pair of clawed gauntlets wrought of gleaming silver.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 18, 2006)

Thrumgall walks in after a long day trying to learn the layout of the surrounding area. He walks up to the bar and gets a bottle of that "Fine whisky made by master brewer Tanar'i!" He then joins the group at the table, pours himself a shot of whiskey and leans back in his chair. 

"I swear this place keeps rearranging itself every time I turn my back on it. No question it's a Cage."

This has been a tough week for Thrumgall. He spent very little time under the open sky and even less with other races. He knows he is in over his head and really wants to go home but he's too stubborn to admit it. When he found the rest of the party he was very relieved to be with others that were also "clueless" as the residents put it. He's a little worried about being with Drotha, her being an orc, but when you’re caught in a tunnel collapse you have to use what ever is available to dig yourself out. 

Thrumgall is short, broad and swarthy. He has a long black beard that he spends hours each morning braiding and he keeps his hair tied back in a short ponytail. He wears a finally crafted shirt of chain that hangs down to his knees. Hooked on his belt is battleaxe and he keeps a bow that he boasts was a gift to him from the clan thane.

"So anyone else want some of this whiskey? There's more than enough and it's shame to drink alone."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

*Drota Stonebreaker, female orc cleric of Luthic*

"Hmph," Drota says speculatively, debating how to drown her sorrows the proper orc way, with either drink or blood.  However, this place was filled with dozens of powerful men, men she didn't know and couldn't reason with.  To argue would cause a beating or worse.  "I will, Thrumgall-dwarf.  I need it in this place.  Nightmarish, worse than my daughters ever dreamed of when they were little..." she says in a surprisingly deep voice, if one didn't know she was an orc.  She solemnly takes a glass from the dwarf and downs it quickly, barely grimicing at the burn in her throat.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

As Drota downs her drink, the inkeeper walks up to the table. The man is human, a welcome sight in this city, and his skin is dark and weathered like leather. He is old, probably older than he looks, and his eyes are warm, yet somewhat heavy, as though the weight of a lifetime of sights and experiences weigh their lids down slightly. He smiles and stands behind the bar, pouring ale from a large barrel set into the wall.

'So how you cutters finding life in the cage? Found a way of getting any jink yet? Can't wallow around in here all day,' he says with a wry grin


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

Drota considers for a moment if jink means something more than she thinks it does... then dismisses it for the moment.  "Life is strange, and getting stranger.  You know someone here who could help send me home?  I am a healer and can fight, if someone will accept that as payment," Drota asks, trying not to plead.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

'I know a trader, a planar merchant, busies himself moving goods from place to place, usually high-vaule trae rather than standard mercantile stuff. He's the cutter who gave me my break in the planes. Seems like aeons ago now, but anyway, he's got a commission comming up soon, and I could get him to come over here tomorrow if any of you are interested. I'm in the dark as to the details, but there's good jink involved and it'll show you more of the planes, get you used to things. Even if you decide not to stay here, seeing the Great Wheel is nothing short of an experience to savour.'


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 19, 2006)

"Hmm, well talking to him wouldn't hurt, maybe he knows how to get us home."   Leans over to Mironallia "What's the great wheel anyway?"

OOC How much knowledge of slang here should I assume that I know?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

From what I've gathered it's a reference to the planes as a whole.  But there's probably a lot more to it than that.  Mir tells Thrumgall.  Of course, she never realized before she arrived that there were more than 3 planes: one for the good deities, the Abyss for the evil ones, and one for the gods of balance.  She drinks some of her whiskey, then continues.  Your offer is most appreciated.  As long as we're here, we might as well make the most of our opportunities, yes?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

[sblock=Saloric]OOC: as much as you think makes sense, though not TOO much; what you reckon locals would have had the patience to point out (not muc hin other words 0.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Tjallon nods as he prepares to pul la pint of some brew called Shadowrye ale. 'He should be coming by tomorrow sometime, so be sure you're here.'

The man continues with his work, and leaves the bar to collec tsome glasses. The common-room is relatively busy and it seems that he and his tielfing barmaid are the only ones working. Business seems to be going well for the man. As he rushes off you hear him mumble something with a grin. 'Lets hope none or you are afraid of heights...'


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2006)

Completely unused to the idea of mercenary style work, Idim has a confused look on her face.  "Why would this merchant want to hire people that know so little?" she asks of her companions generally.  She thinks for a moment.  "I suppose I probably don't want to know the answer, do I?  Well, if 'jink' is what we need, we should try to get it as we can."  It is probably quite clear to the others that Idim really knows little about what she is saying, and is likely speaking merely to feel like she has some manner of control over the situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2006)

Drota snorts at Idim's innocence, her own children hadn't cherished such ridiculous notions past their second birthdays.  "If this merchant takes us to far away places, he don't need to know us.  He could leave us someplace where we know no one, a place more dangerous than here.  If we know nothing, we're easy to trust, because we don't know him enough to betray him.  You have to know someone to do that."

Drota remembered clearly how one of her own daughters had betrayed her to her father that Drota had been practicing with weapons, in order to gain favor for her own mate.  Despite the beating that had followed, Drota had been oddly proud; Ulla had accomplished her goal and taught her mother a valuable lesson in the process.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Tjallon returns to the bar, with some empty mugs and dirty plates in his hands. 'Wel you can do what you want,' he says to Drota.

'I told him you're looking for some money, and he's just trying to help. He could get guards from a dozen bub houses round here, but we go way back. I trust him with my life, and if that's not enough for you... well, you'll be hard pressed to find anyone willing to help you round here.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

Drota's right, It is risky.  Mironallia says.  But ultimately it's a chance we have to take.  It's the best prospect we've found to earn some coin all the week.  Besides, don't any of you see the potential here, to see things and go places that our peers couldn't imagine existed?  That we have a one-of-a-kind opportunity here for some excitement and adventure?  The half-elf notices no one in particular being aroused by her spiel.  Or should I just can this sermon now and go straight to the singing of "Take Me Home, Dear Blue Goddess?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2006)

"Don't bother.  I will take the job, if the rest of you won't.  I need to get back to my family and my mate, they need me..." Drota says, trailing off a bit, then taking a large swig of ale.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 19, 2006)

The door to the tavern swings open wide and Terrathoin makes his way towards the group.  Easily taking up the space of where two people might have passed, the massive dwarf slowly makes his way over.  He grabs a chair and sits with the rest of the group, laying a hand in greeting on Thrumgall’s shoulder and nods to the others before taking a seat.  Rather than reaching for a mug, he removes a rather large stein from his waist and sets it on the table and looks to get the attention of either Tjallon or the barmaid. Before addressing the group.  “Them Harmonium been showing me around.  Right good outfit, disciplined, law abiding, and a right good goal that a dwarf can agree with.” He pauses for a second looking around the table at the others before continuing, idly stroking his beard . “It still right peculiar, this place, all the people. _‘A multiverse to explore out there.’_ I’ve been told.”   He gives a wry smile, “At least there is good drink here. What was that I heard about some work?”

Outwardly, it is apparent that Terathoin has had a pretty easy time adjusting to his new environment.  If he did not run into the Harmonium upon his arrival he would easily have been in the dead book by now.  Daily he makes his way to the barracks and spends time with members of the Harmonium.  Their philosophy mirrors his own and with their aid in showing him around the place and providing insight into the planes, he is adjusting well to his new environment. He views Thrumgall, a fellow dwarf as a welcome sight, a brother in this place.  He is accepting of Idim and Miron and is still trying to wrap his head around Drota and Vor.   

Terrathoin bears the trappings of one who knows his way with weapons, armor and their craft.  He often is found remarking on the make and style of weapons and armor, where improvements could be made and where faults lie in the equipment’s making.  His long beard is meticulously braided, and bound as his long black hair.  His choice in subdued earth tones in clothing complement his dark skin.  Although his height is average for a dwarf, he is remarkably broad of shoulder and stout.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Tjallon turns to Drota. 'Got kids too? must be terrible having been separated like that. I rememer, a long time ago i would have thought such a thing offensive - an orc saying omething like that but this place, for all its quirks, does have some good things going for it. it shows you the truth of the multiverse, the dark that primers just dont know. Just look at you all... when you were back home would you, in a million lifetimes, have thought you'd be kipping with such a group?' 

'Didn't think so,' he says, turning round to the dwarf. 'I was just telling the others about a friend of mine, a half-janni to those who want the lann, looking for guards on his merchant ship, should get you all some jink, and maybe closer to whatever goal it is you have. I know most of these cutters want to get home.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

Mir sizes up Terrathoin's stein.  She's seen some _kegs_ that big in some inns and taverns.  

Terrathoin, how many of those steins of ale have you had today?


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 19, 2006)

"HA! don't worry about a dwarf and his liquor, Mir. It would take a lot more than a few mugs before we'd even start feeling it.  Tjallon's been very helpful and I don't doubt that he's trying to do that now. If for no other reason than he wants to see that we pay our barbill, HAR!" With that he pours himself another shot of whiskey and looks over at Drota "Your wrong about trust Drota, there's no trust without a really knowing someone, otherwise your always wondering what they are really up to."

"Ack enough of this philosophin! Terrathoin what have you been learning with the Harmonium?"


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 19, 2006)

"Work would do us all good. Guards on a merchant ship. These legs are not too much for the seas, best tie a rope to me so I don't fall and drown.  Speaking of drowning," he moves his stein the direction of Tjallon, "A topping off good Tjallon"

Terrathoin firsts turns to Thrumgall as if Mir's question is one that should never be broached then turns to Mir, and in a rather stern matter of fact manner, "Lass,  good brew is more than drink, its a meal so don't go worrying about how much I've been drinking..." He stops for a pause, "Rather ask how many meals I've had today." He barks out loudly, laughing and smacking his open palm flat on the table.  It is apparant he thinks his remark is rather funny.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Tjallon nods as he pours more liquid. 'Yes, you watch out, dealing with factioneers. Nothing comes for nothing - if they been asking you to join 'em, they been doing so for reason. Not that there's anything bad there, but best watch out Terathoin.'


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 19, 2006)

Nodding, a Tjallon's comment, "Tjallon, I'll grant you I've been getting a one sided view, but whats your opinion of the factions."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2006)

Idim laughs heartily along with Terrathoin, as the dwarf's merry mood has brightened her spirits.  "Terrathoin Soulforge," (her companions have already learned that the Shaaryan girl always addresses people using their whole names) "you remind me much of a dwarven blacksmith I once met.  It makes me glad that some things in this place still seem familiar."

Idim raises her much smaller tankard of ale.  With a nod to both dwarves, she bids them 'good meal' in a foreign but still clear dwarven.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

'No matter where you are, life's always about hearth and hoe. the scenery may be a bit different, but it's alwasy the same lann,' he smiles before turning back to the dwarf.

'Depends on the faction, I s'pose. I don't twig much to the Anarchists or the xaositscts. One's too busy trying to get into everyone's boots, cause as much discomfort as possible, the other's just all over the place, and don't make sense up in the brianbox... but don't tell them i said that.

'The others, well, they're ok i suppose if you twig to their beliefs. some seem outlandish to me while other cutters'll swear by them. Now the Hardhea... Harmonium, I should say, are a bit overbearing. They impose their beliefs on anyone. At least if the Guvnors or the Ciphers dont agree with you they'll leave you to your own devices (at least most of them will), but the Harmonium'll bash a sod senseless trying to drill their beifs into his skull. Now, if if agree with their ideas of so-called harmony, then good for you. But the rest of us... well, we just keep quiet and nod our heads when a patrol of the bloods comes walking down the street, looking for a scrap.

'And it's not just them too. Another part of the 'Triad of Justice' - the Mercykillers are jus tas bad, if not worse. They'll tell a blood that justice is the key to everything, but what they don't tell (but by the Lady, they _show_ it) is that they'll do _anything_ to impose that justice... which is why they're the executioners of the Cage. They sescend on the mauled body of a blood once once the Harmonium (who patrol the streets) and Guvnors (who control the courts) are done with him.

'Though i'd say on the most part they do more good than ill. the Guvnors are good at controling the Cage, while the Free Leage are adept at overseeing the Bazaar and trade. The Dustmen have the thanklss task of clearing up all the poor sods whove written their names in the deadbook, and disposing of them. The Sensates... well I can name more than a few cutters who'd be lost without the Civic Festhall!'


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 19, 2006)

> "Ack enough of this philosophin! Terrathoin what have you been learning with the Harmonium?"




"Here in Sigil, you can find a portal almost anywheres provided you know how to open it.  Upper planes, lower planes, inner planes, planes of chaos, law and conflict and others.  By Moradin there are other worlds out there." He takes a deep draught and stops as if he is taking in all that he has said.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 20, 2006)

It's truly something.  Mironallia comments, I feel blessed by Mishakal to have the chance to experience such things, and to share those experiences with a new group of friends.  She goes to raise her tankard only to find barely a mouthful left.  Now what to drink with, ale or whiskey?  Ale or whiskey, ale or whiskey.  Aw heck!  And with that Mir dumps an equal measure of both into the tankard, hoists it, and drinks.

Behind Mir's merry showing, one looking close enough could tell she had other things on her mind.  Primarily concern about Terrathoin.  From what Tjallon said, this Harmonium didn't sound like the most agreeable folk.  In fact it reminded her of the dark knights that held sway over large swaths of Qualinesti and many other lands on Ansalon when she left: enforcers of rigid tyranny with brute force when necessary.  Terrathoin seemed a good sort, and the last thing Mir wanted was to see him fall in with such a crowd.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

Drotha shakes her head again.  "I trust, and trust thoroughly, I'm a mother of six warriors and five wives.  But women aren't very free where I'm from, we must be tricky.  Trust is hard to come by, and betrayal is always a threat.  I am a cynical woman.

"The Doomguards saw that in me.  They wish me to join, and I believe I will.  Perhaps I can learn a bit from them before I go," she says softly.  Inside, she's impressed that the elf woman is actually drinking, and seems to be able to hold at least a little liquor.  Perhaps she, like so many other creatures here, was more than what she seemed.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 20, 2006)

Idim gives the orc cleric a puzzled look.  "Drota Stonebreaker, I would not have thought a strong woman like you would come from a place where women are not very free.  In my tribe women can be warriors and hunters right beside men.  We even have women chiefs.  I was, perhaps, going to be called to be chief.  I don't suppose that will happen now..."

The Shaaryan girl quickly turns to another subject.  "I still do not know what to make of any of these 'factions.'  I think I would like to get used to the rest of this first.  For now though, I think Mironallia of Mishakal," Idim stumbles a bit over the unfamiliar deity's name, "has the right of the night.  New friends in a new place.  I think good will come of this."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Drinking doesn't appear to be this little wyrms' reason for being at the Friendly Wayfarer since he's hardly sipped at the small cup of ale resting on the table before him. Vor seems a little shy around all the mammals at the table seeming as he hasn't said very much since the group has assembled this evening. When he sees Terrathoin enter the establishment and take a seat, the small saurian unfurls his wings and leaps over to perch at the top of the barrel chested dwarf's chair in greeting. Vor seems to have taken a liking to the dwarfs, whether they feel the same about him or not, perhaps because of their familiar disposition or perhaps because of all the shinny things they carry. He perks up once the subject of Factions arises since they're one of the most curious things he's discovered in the Cage since his arrival.

_"I'm still not certain what to make of all these factioneers yet. I've never been to a city where each civic service was governed by a philosophic guild. I guess I have to get "lanned" and learn the "chant" still. I hear the Harmonium "high-up" is a paladin of some sort. I'm guessing they can't be such a bad crowd with someone like that in charge. I haven't been to their guildhall yet though.

I went with a "guvner" woman with hair the color of my scales to the courts yersterday, but it wasn't much fun. They were mostly just arguing about court cases; I couldn't really get much of an idea about what they were about..."_


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 20, 2006)

Asorbing Tjallon's comment, "I ain't throwing my lot in with any of these factions as of yet, a body's gotta be open to geting bobbed. You hear that sounding local I am. " Terrathoin takes another draught, "A body's gotta be open to gettin bobbed." He shakes his head as if he just came upon some great insight,   "A body's gotta admit, _'Triad of Justice'_ got a good ring to it too."

He smiles as Mir mixes her alcohol, shakes his head nudges Thrumgall "That ones bound to be sick later mixing like that. Chalk it up as a lesson learned." 

He listen to Drota and Idim before offering comment, a wry smile and a wink, "Trickery, What was that Master Vor, women everywhere seem to have that in abundance, well I couldn't agree more. " He puts his hands up as if in a shielding manner laughing, waiting for the oncoming onslaught of verbal abuse.

Over the past week, conversations with Terrathoin have revealed him to be an intelligent, friendly, and uncouth individual.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't claim to know a lot of about these factions. Some of them seem pretty interesting but as my pa always said never trust anyone that offers you diamonds for your lead. Sure they want us to join, but I think Tjallon is right, they have reasons for it we don't know about and we should be careful with them.




> He smiles as Mir mixes her alcohol, shakes his head nudges Thrumgall "That ones bound to be sick later mixing like that. Chalk it up as a lesson learned."




Says quietly back to Terrathoin 
"I'm afraid your right, the poor lass. Half of being a good drinker is knowing what to drink."

Raises a large bushy eyebrow at Terrathion "HA! Now you best be careful about that or one of those tricky woman will end up leading you around by your beard!"  and claps him on the back, nearly upsetting Vor.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 20, 2006)

Pggh!  Fortunately for Mir, the concoction she'd made never makes it down her throat.  I will just have to choose one won't I?  She resumes with a fresh pint of ale.  There are times when mixing two good things just doesn't give a good thing back.

And how wrong you are about women.  It's not that we're tricksters, though some make it come off that way at times.  It's just that we have a certain understanding of menfolk, shall we say.  We know their motivations, and when you understand a person's motivations, you understand the person.  And I don't think this will come as a shock to anyone at this table, but most menfolk's motivations are pretty easy to understand.  Mir had also found that a lot of women's motivations were easy to understand, but she wasn't going to disclose that part of her findings unless pressed.  And if anyone did press her for it, she'd just say her findings were inconclusive at the time being.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Vorastrix idly turns his head away, busying himself with scratching between the scales of his left flank with the tip of a golden horn once talk turns to the matter of the sexes. Since he'd spent the majority of his life adventuring alongside mammalian humanoids he'd had few meaningful oppurtunities to associate with females of his kind. Even if he could have it was doubtful that they'd would have fancied him, his appearance betraying his metallic ancestry which was perceived as damning amongst kobolds.

Vor is jostled out of his brooding when Thrumgall joyfully slaps Terrathoin on the back, nearly knocking the small wyrm off the top of the dwarf's chair. He takes the opportunity to recover his footing and rather than growing upset instead agrees with Thrumgall: "I agree, there is little hurry for us to join up with any of the factions I think. Belonging to one seems to be the way of the place though, seeing how they've all been after us in the short time we've been here. It seems we'll have to eventually fit ourselves in with some of them if we want to be accepted and stop being called _clueless_ though. Being in a faction seems to be the key path to respect, power and influence in the Cage."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

As Vor says that, the waitress, a slender tiefling - a crossbreed of half-fiend and human - walks by. She is the wiatress.#

She nods durtky as she moves behind the bar. 'And no screed anbout it, the high-ups want no less than just that. But Factions've got more good to them than bad. Especially is a body's looking for more than a replacement for religion, i know cutter's who havent left their Faction HQ in years. They live, eat, work and rest there. The faction is their life, and no one's keeping them there. At least not as far as i know. 

'There's no law enforcing membership, though it is a rare cutter who professes to not being a factioneer... unless he's an Indept, like me. We're no faction - but it seems the lack of us being a faction makes us a faction round here,' she grins. 

'Oh yes... Last rounds,' she says as though the words may trigger an enraged assault toward the bar. 'It is getting late. The rate you lot are going, you'll soon _have_ to work just to pay off the tab you'll get '


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Vor turns to listen to the tiefling waitress, the air about her raising the saw-toothed frill along his back and tail for some unknown reason. Ignoring the inexplicable reflex the small wyrm takes her comment at face value as it turns back to address the two dwarves. _"See? Even if we don't join a faction we might just get lumped into the 'Indeps' whether we like it or not."_ Turning back to the waitress at the bar, Vor inquires of her: _"Uhh... I hadn't heard of the Indeps yet. What're they about then?_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

The woman rolls her eyes, 'Well... nothing really. I don't beleve in anything much and neither do the other indeps. They way i see it - which I reckon is the way most other Free Leaguers do - is; if you side with one of these factions and their philosophies, there's a big chance youre believing i the worng thing. It's simple logic - there's over a dozen factions, and they can't all be right, can they? so if you side with one, you're writing yourself into a corner. What if that philospohy's wrong? you turn out a looser and that's no fun,' she smiles.

'No offense to them or anythingm but have you heard the barmy things some factions think? Like the Dustmen - True death indeed! or the Signers? Might as well be living in Pandemonium itself with ideas like that, i doubt any are right... but, to be honest I couldn't give a goblins' arse about philosophy and whatnot. Though i have a lot of friends who're in the Free League, looking over the Great Bazaar and i suppose i just gravitated towards them.' she says, shrugging, as thouh feeling suddenly embarassed about something.

'Though Ive never put much faith into all that faction stuff, so i might be wrong about the Indeps. That's just what I think about them.'


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

_"Oh! The Free League; yeah I'd met some in the marketplace. I thought they were a trade centered mercantile guild or some such thing. Didn't realize they had their own philosophy too. I guess I should have realized..."_ The small wyrm's crest dips in embarrasement.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

'I think you've missed the point. The Indps _have no_ philosophy. 'Course some greybeards would say that their common lack-of-belief turns that into a philosophy.'


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

_"Hm. A bunch of people who all agree to agree on nothing? Sounds like the Realms. Maybe we'd all fit in with them then."_ The small platinum wyrm turns to his companions grouped at the table and pulls his saurian maw into a crocodile's smile.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

'Well, anyone want anything, were closing the bar for the night,' says Tjallon. 

Indeed, as you look around you, it seems that all the other patrons have left. The common-room, like any room, takes on a different character in this new light. It is queter and somehow duller, like a ghost house, but not quite. The only bodies in the place are you and the Tjallon and the tieflng waitress. 

Outside, the streets of the Lower Ward have wuetened down (slightly), with most cutters heading home for the night.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw bugger, feels like we just got here.  Mir comments.  Well, big day tomorrow, and I could go for some shut-eye.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

Tjallon begins closing up the tavern, lifting chairs and stools onto tables, clearing away glasses and plates; while the tifling comes out from the kitchen with a broom and a bucket of water.

[sblock=OOC]Anyone who wants to describe their daytime activities, please do so. Otherwise we can skip to the next day[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Are there rooms available at the inn, or do we have to make other sleeping arrangements?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

There are rooms (despite the fact ive been calling it a tavern  ) and it is assumed that you are staying there already. The rooms are simple, functional rather than comfortable, but they are cheap


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 21, 2006)

As the night winds down, Idim bids each of her new friends a restful sleep and heads to her room to do likewise.

For the morrow, the Shaaryan has no specific plans other than the scheduled meeting.  She will likely simply wander the Cage a bit to become more familiar with it.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 21, 2006)

Vorastrix offers his virtually untouched drink to either of the two dwarves before gliding off the back of the chair to the bottom of the stairs. The little wyrm hops up the steps four at a time on his way to his room.[sblock=OOC]Vorastrix likewise was intending to play tourist and continue exploring the cage. He's interested in seeing if Bahamut has a temple, chapel or shrine somewhere in the city. Otherwise he was hoping to speak with some Celestials to find out where the heavenly host tends to congregate, which establishments they frequent, etc. Baring that, he might try tagging along with Terrathoin if he's going back to the city barracks to see what the Harmonium is about.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 21, 2006)

Mir turns in as well, a little slow to get up from the table, but none the worse.  Now I remember why I didn't become an alchemist, she murmurs.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Vorastrix]In your intrepid search of the Cage, you learns that the place most likely for celestial beings and other creatures native to the Upper Planes to congregate is the Lady's Ward; the wealthiest part of the Cage. The structures there are large and more often than not, free-standing, with yards, high wrought-iron fences and stern-faced guards separating them from their neighbours. 

The few taverns (there are close to no inns in the Lady's Ward) generally cater to such creatures as well as the wealthy and all those who asociate with them. _Fortune's Wheel_ and _The Golden Bariaur_ seem to be the most commonly mentioned inns, and from what you've heard, they are respectable places. The Harmonium seems to put more effort into patroling the streets of the Lady's ward, and the place is home to a few temples, mainly to Ptah, Brahman and the dragon deity Io. 

If Bahamut is worshipped in the Cage (and there realy is no reason why not), you could not find anything about it in that one morning. 

Gather Information[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Idim]Sigil is very mch a living palce during the day. IT comes alive in the way that mnost mercantile citys seem to and, judging by the amount of cutters you see wandering to the so-called Great Bazaar, this must be a central Trading-City, and Why not, it is in the centre of the Great Wheel after all - there is likely no better place to buy and sell items in the whole multiverse!

The multitide of raes and languages and customs you see around you is not as shocking as it once was, though still, the diverse cultures are quite unlike anything from Farun, which is itself renown for its weight of differing cultures and races. 

Luckily, though, you seem to avoid any mishaps. The Harmonium guards youve seen seem more concerned with keeping an eye on fiendish figures and infamous figues you've never heard of before.'

OOC: Just mention if you want to do anything in particular[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I don't believe Io is known in the Realms (there used to be an incarnation of him called Asgorath IIRC) but the rumor of a temple dedicated to a dragon god would certainly interest Vorastrix. He'd do his best to find it and try talking to the clergy there to learn of the God's doctrine. Chances are they'd also be the best theologians to ask about Bahamut's worship and how the two deities are mythically tied to each other I'd think.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Vorastrix]You find the temple without much trouble. It is located not far from one of the so-called 'parks' that lie scattered around The Lady's Ward in as open a space as possible in Sigil.

The structure is a simple columned building with a half-domed roff, with glittering jewels encrusted in the apex and along the side. Inside the temple is a single altar - a large disk of multicoloured stone above which, painted on the underside is a fresco depicting nine dragons, each similar, though with varging details and features that marks each out from the other.

surrounding the temple are four draconic guards - similar to yourself, though of a larger stature and build. Two are a brownih colour, while one has a hint of gold, and the other bears what is obviosuly a hint of red in its scales. Each guard wears light leather armour and holds an ornate halberd. 

Within the temple, attending to the altar is a human, of all races! The man appears old, with silver eyes and a long salt-and-pepper beard. Tha man's eyes belie his body and shine with an inner wisdom and passion that is rarely seen on a pink-skinned race.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Vorastrix will try to speak with the man, the guards or whatever clergy or acolytes are there to receive the public. He'll try to learn what he can of the faith and their congregation in Sigil and perhaps stay for a service if they're holding one that day.

Yay! Saurians like me![/sblock]


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 21, 2006)

OOC A little late, darn real life getting in the way of important things.    I'll be exploring around the inn and the wards around it. I'm trying to learn the streets well enough to be able to able to move quickly through the streets in a dangerous situation and not get lost. I'll also take some parchment to make a map and if any interesting landmarks catch my eye I'll make a notation to inspect them more closely later.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

[Sblock=Thrumgall]Well, most strctures in the city are worth mentioning, though as you make your through the streets you do begin to get a sense of the way things are constructed: - without much planing or sense of coordination. One building may be grey mountain-granite, while the case next door could be sandstone imported from a desert=plane (I use examples that  fine dwarf as yourself would notice ).

The city itself is very large and would take a day to look at each Ward in detail. You are currently staying in the Lower Ward - renown for its filthy workshops and notorious alehouses. Buildings of note are the Great Foundry - the largest foundry in the city and source of most of the stench and ful air that irritates your throat with every breat hyou take. Also of note is the large ruin of a Destroyed temple. From your inquries, you've discovered that the ruin was once a temple to teh gd Aoskar who defied The Lady of Pain. She killed him for entering the city (which is out of bounds to deities), and his temple remains a ruin as testament of The Lady's abilities.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Vorastrix]The priest introduces himself as Darssrenthisj and explaisn more about Io. Despite the gods' prestigous history, there are few creatures in the City of Doors who venerate him; the shrine carters mostly to planar travellers stopping by the city. The priest conducts masses to The Great One every morning, as the fresh air from newly opened portals enters the city.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

Daylight wanderings: [sblock]Drota spends a rather quiet night, thinking often of the world she left behind in some inexplicable way.  It seems that all she had worked for has come to naught.  Perhaps this place is real, perhaps it isn't.  It wasn't the orc afterlife, that was for certain, but Drota had been wondering if perhaps it wasn't a kind of trial to make sure she was worthy of the mightiest of Luthic's blessings.

Her mind made up after her dreams and midnight devotions, she finally decided to seek out the Doomguard faction.  Despite her own feelings about stupid rules, she was comfortable within a group of people with similar ideas, whether that be a clan, family, faction, or drinking companions. [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 22, 2006)

*Terrathoin*

Not one to pass up a meal, Terathoin pours Vor's ale into his own before departing to his room for the night.  If any of the group is around during the morning hours he lets it be known during breakfast he will be checking out the foundry, armory and potentially the gymnasium.  He will check with Tjallon concerning the timing of the meeting as to be sure to have returned befoer it is to commence.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=Terathoin]Located in the sediest part of the Lady's Hive, the Armory is  large building. Its windows are covered with stone grates and the lower walls are covere in thick growths of razorvine. A large sculpture of the faction's symbol hangs over the single entrance to the building. The strets around the armoury are quiet, but many businesses can be found in the area, all specialising in custom-built weponry for they myriad races that populate the Hive. 

In the Lower Ward, closer to the _Friendly Wayfarer_ is the Great Foundry; a great complex of warhouses, workshops and furnaces. Smoke and steam belches form its gaping chimneys and smiths can be seem working throughout the area. Most of the items you see are petty metal goods - hinges, pots, nails and anything else that can be fashioned out of nails. Like the Armoury, the streets around the Foundry are filled with workshops and workers'  taverns.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=Drota]You find the Doomguards' headquarters - the armoury - in the darkest part of the Lady's Ward. When you mention your interest in the faction, they dont seem too enthusiastic, though you are led to a high-up member who explains more details about the faction and the perks of membership. 

The world is suppost to crumble and the Doomguard exist to make sure it does. Many people would think that craftsmen are the antithesis of he Doomguard, but not so. To build a house, one must quarry stone, chop down trees and so on, which is in itself an act of entropy, the natural state of the mutliverse. 

Members get items from the foundry at a lower price (50% less), can use faction resources and kip in the boarding rooms for free for short stretches of time.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 22, 2006)

Mir tags along with Thrumgall in his wanderings.  After a time she comments, Certainly there must be a part of this city where we can breathe without the very air choking us?  The dwarf may have been used to the air of forging and metalworking, but she certainly wasn't.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Vorastrix will stay in the shrine (how big is the place roughly?) and chat awhile with Darssrenthisj and even the four guards if they seem amicable. He's rarely gotten the opportunity to deal with dragons except through violence so this is a welcome meeting for the little guy. He's curious to learn more about their individual stories and what they themselves are exactly if it doesn't seem rude to inquire. For instance, Darssrenthisj's silver eyes would seem to indicate that he's more than just a simple human...

Vorastrix is also curious to know if any of them have ever seen a creature like himself; he's never met another dragonborn and radiant dragons aren't native to the Realms so he's not familiar with em. Before he goes, Vor will promise to Darssrenthisj that he'll return soon for one of his morning services.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=Vorastrix]The temple is smal, and little more than a shrine, perhaps thirty feet across, and open to the elements but for the semispherical dome held up by columns.

Darssrenthisj seems amicable enough, speaking to you about dragin kind and the worshippers to be found in the city. He professes openly to being a Silver Dragon (though makes no effort to prove so) but cannot remember seeing a draconic creature quite like yourself. He has heard about the dragon rage that has spreak like a plague thorughout draconic creature sin the Realms - he knows this through the Faerunian planar travellers whove told him about this. Many of them were draconic creatures looking for a new home. Most of them habe gone to the outlands, where 'Conditions are favourable to Prime Dragons'. 

The four guards are less amicable and concentrate on their duties, though they do speak. however they devote litle attention to their words.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Does Darssrenthisj know of any shrines to Bahamut in the city or is the temple of Io the closest thing?

Is our ongoing exchange growing bothersome to you? If so I'll happily tone it down.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=Voastrix]The priest shakes his head, and replies in draconic 'No. This would be the closest thing t oatemple. The Dragons do not have many worshippers in the Planes - most dragons are Prime beings after all. The Lord of the North Wind is known through the Material Plane a rather than the Outer Planes, though there is a small shrine in the Shrine District spirward from here, not too far away. It is not tended by those few who worship and make offerings there. I only go there a few times a year on the days of great festivals. It is not much, mind, just a place to meditate under the image of Bahamut.'

OOC:   not at all, though i think that's enough for the time being [/sblock]


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 22, 2006)

Thrumgall looks around at the ward around them "Air choking us? Oh you mean the smell of smelting? You're not used to being around forges are you, Mir? After our meeting with Tjallon's friend we can go to another ward and see if the air is cleaner. I wouldn't get my hopes up though, unless there are some vents to bring in some clean air the forge will pollute all the air here."

"This must be very difficult for you Mir, I'm sure this place is nothing like your home. Are you doing OK?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Vorastrix will gladly take directions to Bahamut's shrine and offer the priest his sincere thanks along with a tithe of a few gold pieces before starting the long trek back along the torus to the Lower Ward to make the meeting at the Friendly Wayfarer.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=Vorastrix]The priest gives you directions to the shrine. The area shouldn;t be too difficult to find when you have the time.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2006)

Vorastrix makes his way from the wide boulevards of the Lady's Ward along the curving torus back into the smog choked Lower Ward. The small platinum scaled wyrm darts through the streets, running on all fours through the crowds of grime covered craftsmen and leaping over rust colored puddles as he backtracks to the Friendly Wayfarer. Arriving at the familiar building in the early evening, Vor hops over the threshold and wipes his claws on the straw mat before leaping up onto the corner of the bar and greeting the staff. 

From his perch Vor peers around the place to see if his newfound friends are there yet. Although he fancied himself a dragon, like his kobold kinfold Vorastrix didn't feel entirely comfortable on his own. He much preferred to find himself in a group of trusted friends with similar aims. Since having left the security of his party back in Faerün, Vor had been doing his utmost to find allies. He wasn't certain if this group had enough cohesion to stick together yet, but he could hope and try his best to make it work. The uncertainty of the situation made Vor nervous. Idly the small wyrm turns his head and begins to scratch the scales along his right flank with the tip of a golden horn.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening slowly rolls by and _The Friendly Wayfarer_ begins to fill up with patrons Some you all recognise from previous days, others you haven't seen before. All, however, are creatures that are relatively common to the material plane - humans, elves, drawves, a few gnolls, a small group of goblins and even a pair of drow (though they quickly move to a booth, away from the noise and  prying eyes).

    As the members of your ad-hoc group slowly gather back at the inn, you spot a heavy-built man walking towards you. He wears apparel that is better-suited to a desert-climate than smog-filled air of Sigil; baggy trousers, a loose-fitting waistcoat that exposes his tanned skin beneath, and a thick silken sash around his waist. A large drooping moustache covers his upper lip and swirling tattoos are painted on his bald head. Large golden earrings hang from both ears and a pair of kukri completes the mans’ getup.

    He bows elaborately as he reaches the table and speaks in a voice that, like his clothing, is laced with the syntax of desert-dwellers. ‘Greetings. Tjallon tells me that you are capable bloods in the need of jink… I mean money. Well, I have a proposition for you all, if you would care to hear me out.’ The City slang you have grown accustomed to hearing is refreshingly absent from his greeting, and there is a lightness to his words that you cannot quite put your finger on, like a fresh breeze surrounding his speech. In fact, as he approaches the table, you get a distinct feeling that the man is no human, at least, he doesn’t seem _entirely_ human.

‘My name is Beni Al Gumain, and I am an independent merchant; an affiliate of the Free League, if such matters are of any concern to you. I have been entrusted to deliver an ornamental weapon of great value to my current employer – a Sheikh whose kingdom spreads throughout a large portion of the Boundless Blue. I seek capable persons to guard my ship and her belongings during my passage there. Tjallon has told me that you are not green to the art of battle and that you are in need of employment, something I can offer you. It seems as though we are in need of each others’ services. What do you say?’​


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 22, 2006)

It was a little awkward at first, but I think I'm adjusting fine.  I appreciate your concern Thrumgall.  It'll be better once we get some coin in our pockets.  Mir says.  She notes the time and says, Speaking of which, we'd better get back to the _Friendly Wayfarer._  Our meeting with Tjallon's friend will be starting soon.

At the inn, Mir finds herself appreciative of Beni's candor.  He's one of the most Krynnish-sounding people she's met.  She is the first to respond to Beni's proposal.  Sounds fairly straightforward.  I'm game, but I'll let my comrades have their say on the matter.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2006)

Vor listens to the eloquent janni's proposal while watching his companions' reactions discreetly. If they all agreed he might find himself swept along with them or left behind alone. The later would be upsetting, but the small wyrm had never particularly enjoyed mercenary work; especially when it remained unclear what type of beings he might be fighting and for what reason. As much as Vor liked to have more gold and silver in his hoard, he wouldn't betray his ideals for either.

The little dragon flutters his wings briefly to get Beni Al Gumain's attention after Mir's given her answer. _"Um. Excuse me sir... If you don't mind my saying so, Tjallon speaks well of you and your kindness towards him so I would hazard that you're a trustworthy soul yourself...."_ Feeling a little self-conscious, Vor dips his twin crests shyly as he continues. _"but what manner of people would we be protecting your vessel from? And this Sheikh, where is this great kingdom of his and what kind of king is he?... If you don't mind my asking; is he a good man?..."_ Vor looks sheepishly around at his newfound companions, afraid that his questions will seem silly or pointless to them. _"Is... Is he a righteous king?"_


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 23, 2006)

"Guard your ship and cargo? Yeah I can do that. I have a few questions though. How long will this trip last and how much money, err jink are we talking about? Where is your ship at? I haven't seen a harbor in Sigil."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

Daytime: [sblock]Drota could understand their lack of enthusiasm, anyone who championed entropy couldn't be a terribly happy person.  That suited Drota just fine; people with smiling faces and honeyed words were often liars, and the spare explanation of their philosophy suited her just fine.  Taking advantage of their excellent deals, Drota went to take a look in the armory proper to pick up a few things.  After testing a thing or two, Drota decided she was going to need something to attack from afar, if they were to be sailing on a ship.  She couldn't swim, and if some creature were swimming or flying, she couldn't do a lot to it from afar.  Her crossbow took a very long time to load, so Drota decided on a quiver of javelins.  They played to her strength much more than the crossbow.[/sblock]

*At the Friendly Traveler*
Drota waited for a minute as her companions bombarded the man with questions.  His proposal seemed straightfoward, but her own concerns were already being voiced.  She remained quiet, regarding the man with cool amber eyes, waiting to hear his response.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

'Well, my draconic friend, if I knew what i was guarding the ship from Iwould know how to avoid them, would I not? But, it would be bandits, pirates, elelemtals also. I do not expect much really, the area we are to travel is relatively sae, though it is best to be well-prepared. As regards to time, it should not take more than sixteen days, thee and back, twently if we encounter bad weather, which is always a threat, though not one I am uprpared for. 

The Kingdom of Caliph Khalam Muktal is a peaceful one based on trade. It is relatively small, by Prime standards, and sparsely populated, but if you have any worries about serving a Tyrant or sepot, you have no worries there. He is a harsh ruler, but must'nt all who rule? He is benevolent also, however and you will see his nature when we reach his kindgom.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

"And what do we get for our service?  Money, goods, or something else?" Drota asks, hearing a fundemental question again going unanswered.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 23, 2006)

Having heard some of her companions agree to the work, and hearing the answers to questions others wisely asked, Idim nods approvingly.  "I will help you in this task, Beni Al Gumain," Idim nods to Drota, "if your payment is fair.  It would be a good way to learn more of this place and see what is to be seen.  I am Idim Moq Qo Harr.  My sword and bow shall be at your service."


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 23, 2006)

After a 'relatively uneventful' day exploring Sigil, Terrathoin returns to the Tavern.

 Terrathoin gives his affermative, "Aye" as questions are asked and nods, raises his eyebrows, and occassionally licks his lips as the answers are given (However you have seen him do this when told the daily specials, reading the menu, and asked what he would like to eat and drink). "Beni Al Gumain, I am Terrathoin Soulforge.  Your offer is interesting, I think we all can agree to that. However, whats the contract read?  What are the deliverables, payment schedule, contingencies, particulars?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

'Well, it seems as though some of you may hae done this soft of thing before. It is good to know I put my trust in your hands. Well, payment is 400 gp each - 100 up front, the rest upon safe return. I am afraid the price is non-negotiable - things are tough at the moment and friction from cross-traders means I'm stuggling to get things moving as it is.

The bulk of the items on the ship are luxuries brought in from out-of-town; Tradegate, Outland towns and such places. But the need for so many guards is a personal item i am delivering to the Caliph. It is a hammer that one of his pages has managed to acquire for his personal collection. The caliph is a collector of many things, chief amongst which are decorative weapons and, my sources have it, he has been in search of this one for some time. The page, a young Djinni who serves in the Caliph's court, will be travelling back home on the ship,' he says, producing a handfull of contracts. He hands them to you each in turn.  

The contracts are simple, stipulating that you are bound by your signatures (a space for which has been provided in the bottom of each page) to protect the ship, _The Sea Breeze_, all valuables cotained within it up until the point a successful transaction is made with a third party, a well as the crew itself, whether aboard the ship or not. There is little room for further interpretation and the contracts (each of which is provided in triplicate) have been stamped by the Fraternity of Order, and the overseer of Self-employed services in the Hall of Records, High-Street, Clerk's Ward. Payment is to be made by credit-notes sanctioned by the by the Hall of Records and the Bankers' Guild. 100 gp payable up front upon signing of the contract, the remaining 300 gp upon safe delivery of the items in question.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 23, 2006)

While writing his name in large block letters at the bottom of the contract, "Good enough for me, when do we leave?"  He leaves off "of the Brightbeard Clan" since he isn't representing his clan.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 23, 2006)

Idim also quickly signs her contract and holds it out for Beni to take.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2006)

Vorastrix takes the proffered contract and hops onto the table-top so that he can unroll and examine the document by holding down the four corners with his tiny clawed feet. His keen draconic mind quickly works through the equation of time vs profit. Four hundred gold for sixteen to twenty days of time far outstripped the average wage that a freelance heavy-cavalryman could hope to earn during war-time; lucrative indeed. The thought of adding to his hoard nearly made the little wyrm salivate. Still, Vor didn't fancy mercenary work but guarding a ship against banditry was still a step better than accepting money to fight in a war for a dubious cause.

Seeing that his newfound companions seemed ready to accept Beni Al Gumain's offer Vor resigned himself to joining them on this endeavour, lest he be left on his own again. Still, he had a few final issues to clarify with the merchant before he'd accept. _"Begging your pardon sir, but will we be expected to provide our own food and water while in your service? Also, will we have the right to claim the spoils from any bandits we defeat?"_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

'Thrumgall is it? Yes, we leave on the morrow. I will come for you with some of the crew so be ready. You can expect to eat from _The Sea Breeze_'s rations, but it never harms to be prepared. ad regarding the spoils... it depends on what is found, I would loathe to restict my trading with a few ill-placed words right now,' he smiles playfully.

'Now, we jus twait for the others sign, and I can be off... I have some last minute fiztures to take care of. Water for a three-week voyage can be a pin to acquisition, you know.'


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2006)

Vor turns his head to peer intently at the wily merchant with a single eye. _"Please forgive me, I'm afraid I don't understand your answer to my last question. What does your trading have to do with the spoils we each earn from defeating bandits?"_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

'If perchance we are atatcked by a pirateship filled with loot and plunder, the cargo belongs to me. their equipment is yours, within reason... not that i plan or expect on being attacked.'


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2006)

Vorastrix's mouth pull up at the corners into a crocodile's smile. _"Well that certainly doesn't sound fair does it? Still, since you don't foresee it occurring then the point may be moot. I suppose we can concur on those matters that are spelt out clearly in these contracts and simply agree to discuss the matter further if and when we find ourselves with a pirate ship full of treasure to share."_ Considering the matter settled for the moment, Vorastrix inclines his head to face the parchment beneath him. The little wyrm quietly intones a few words of power and breathes a small wisp off flame which doesn't burn the paper but only stains it at the bottom with a black sooty signature written in draconic (cast prestidigitation).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

When Beni sees the smal ldraconic creatue signing the parchment with magic, he interjects: 'You will forgive me, I hope,' says the half-janni, 'If I insist on you all signing the contracts through mundane means. I've learnt he properties of such magic the hard way, if you do not mind me saying.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 23, 2006)

Mir signs off as well.  Whether by my blade or by the grace of the Healing Hand I can aid you, I will.  She pledges.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

Drota finds the contract to be fair, though some might find the concept of an orc reading to be strange indeed.  She didn't read _well_, as she had been taught by some of the older women in the tribe, in between endless rounds of duty, but she got the main concepts.  She signed carefully, in neat, almost runic script, before giving the man a nod and a bow.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2006)

Vorastrix huffs in disgust as he sits his rump down onto the table to balance on his hindquarters. He reaches over and dips a foreclaw into the inkwell and begins tracing his name next to the charred signature. _"That's silly; it's actually much easier to remove or alter the ink signature with magic. Charring a signature is much more secure because the magic needed to restore the burnt surface of the parchment is more difficult to produce. You should consider changing your habits."_ To demonstrate, Vor lets a drop of ink stain the corner of the parchment and then causes the black mark to disappear by cleaning it away with his still active prestidigitation spell.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

Drota: Beni returns the bow and takes the signature

He turns round the the dragon. 'How do i know if that magical signature will not vanish in an hour or two? Then, who... Oh, excuse me,' he says, waving the accusations away with a tanned hand. He breathes deeply and takes the contract from Vorastrix, bowing slightly, probably more out of custom than anything else.

'Forgive me. I have been having problems with supplies and my crew and... well, nothing exciting you'd want to hear about.' 

He shakes his head and runs his head through imaginary hair, brushing the intricate tattoos with his fingers.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2006)

Vorastrix offer the merchant another of his crocodile smiles. _"S'okay."_ Using his cantrip, Vor take one of the three copies of the contract he's signed for himself and causes it to float up, roll itself and slide gently into the leather scroll case slung at his hip. That being done, the small wyrm hops off the table to perch on the top of Thrumgall's chair back. _"If you'd like I'd be happy to discuss the matter further when you're not as rushed."_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

'Perhaps, for now I must see to work. I have last minute business to attend to and must leave as soon as I get these contracts signed.'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2006)

"A question, if you permit.  I have not been on the sea, what might be good to bring.  Or not bring?  Types of armor or weapons, kinds of food?" Drota asks, her confidence rising a bit as the man seems polite and truly concerned.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 24, 2006)

Terrathoin reads and studies the contract before signing, "Agreeable." he says as he pens his mark, Terrathoin Soulforge.  "Where and when do we leave, and what type of environment can we expect?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 24, 2006)

'Who sai anything about sea? The Boundless Blue is the Elemental Plane of air. And as far as equipment is concerned, you'll need nothing special,' he says with a grin.

'And we meet here early tomorrow, so you'd best get ready. Now if you'll excuse me, i have some last-minute details to take care of.'


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2006)

Vorastrix waves goodbye to the half-janni with a clawed gauntlet. Seeing the small stain of dark ink on its tip, the small dragon causes it to evaporate thanks to his active sorcery. Looking over the sigilian grime and soot dulling his silver scales Vor then redirects his magic to clean and polish his hide with but a thought.

A quick look around the table reveals that the rest of the group has similarly suffered the soiling effects of the dirty air of the Cage. The little dragon silently causes the enchantment to begin freshening his companions and cleaning their clothing, each in turn. Vor looks on, curious to see who might notice and either voice appreciation or condemnation for the effort. If they were to be traveling together it was high time Vorastrix learn whether any of his companions had a bias against sorcery like their half-janni patron.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 24, 2006)

"Flying?" He finishes his tankard of whiskey pours himself another and downs that down too. "I knew I was forgetting to ask something. Water is bad enough but flying through air."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2006)

"So his ship must be an _air_ ship; like they have in Halruaa!" offers Vor enthusiatically. "I've never been to a kingdom that doesn't have land in it though. I wonder what it'll be like."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 24, 2006)

Mir doesn't seem quite as enthused as Vor.  By all the stars in the Dome, I hope it's not one of the abominable gnomish contraptions.  Otherwise we'll be in for a very short trip.  I need coffee.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2006)

Drota considers the concept of a ship that goes through the air, flying like a bird.  Unlike others she had eavesdropped on or spoken to during trading, she had never had occasion to fly, in one way or another.  "I've never been in the air before...  Have any of you been?" she asks after a moment.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 25, 2006)

Idim looks at Drota and shakes her head.  "I have not even been on a ship that floated on water.  I did not know that they could fly in the air.  My family and friends from home would never dream of this."


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 25, 2006)

Terathoin, drinks from his stein, puts it down, and repeats, a blank look on his face.  He shakes his head and lets out a deep breath, and at this point he has the look of a man who has accepted his fate. "I cannot swim.  I expected that if I went overboard on the sea, I would drown.  I cannot fly either, I expect the same fate to happen if I go overboard."

He takes another drink after hearing that there is no land on the plane, "Well we will just have to take some with us then."  He pauses for a second, "And some rope." Although he has the _look_ of a calm man, his hands are wrapped tightly around his stein, muscles taught as if it were his only tether to the earth.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2006)

Vor's twin saw-toothed frills reflexively flare up at Mir's mention of gnomes. The little dragon quickly settles down. He offers Drota one of his crocodile smiles and flutters his wings briefly in response to her query. _"I have, though not on an air ship. I've never even seen one. I was on a boat once, but just on a river."_ Vor cocks his head curiously down at Terathoin and offers a few small words of encouragement to the dwarf: _"Some rope wouldn't be a bad idea, but I don't think you've got to worry about drowning much. In fact, I don't know if falling will even be a problem. I mean, how can one fall if there's no ground? Where would one go?"_

Looking concernedly around the table at the others, the little wyrm continues: _"I don't want to alarm you all, but I believe this whole big city is floating high in the air... overtop a mountain of some sort."_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

As the realisation settles regarding your destination, you are left with just a few hours of wakefulness before leaving on this journey.

It is late evening, and if any of you feel the need to buy anything for the trip, you will have to go to the Bazaar in early morning.

[sblock=Idim]You have heard of a night-market in the Hive that you could visit now Knowledge (local)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mir]In your wanderings through the city you have heard of a night-market in the Hive that you could visit tonightKnowledge (local)[/sblock]

[sblock=Vorastrix]You have heard talk about a night-market in the Hive that might provide you with some goods at this hour. Knowledge (local)[/sblock]

[sblock=Thrumgall]There is a night-market somewhere in the Hive that you have heard people talking about Knowledge (local)[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2006)

*Tongue planted firmly in cheek*

OOC: The Great Bazaar closes at night?!? But, it's the *Great* Bazaar! Not the Pretty-good-from-9-to-5 Bazaar. Nightime is when half the planes get up to head off to work. Half the cutters buying or selling there have darkvision or low light vision and jink is worth the same whether its dark or light out; why would the place _ever_ shut down? The place might slow down some at night, or it may in fact be the time when the biggest deals are struck. If some sods want to pack up and go home for the night I'm sure there'd be plenty of other sellers eager to grab up the free space to set up kip. I'd imagine merchants with the best spots would never risk leaving; they'd probably sell their bodies to the dustmen before dying and being carried out of the place.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 25, 2006)

"Anyone need to buy anything? I know of a night market that we could pick up any supplies we need."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

OOC Ambrus: i know it seems weird but that's the way it is. Well it doesnt close per se but most of the stalls and shops close, though a few remain open. Though to most people it is considered as being closed. That's what the night-market is.

Think of it this way: dwarves, drow, celestials and many other creatures have darkvision but are still diurnal creatures and the average city dweller (which really makes up the vast majority of SIgil's population) would work during the day and sleep at night. You must remember the Great Bazaar is a market where people buy food tools clothing and so on (weapons adn other adventure-related stuff can of course be found there) but it is a normal market in all respects - just a big one with a vast range of goods.

btw those sblocks were all based on Know (local) checks, which I'm glad you are all maxed out in


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2006)

_"The Hive? I've heard nothing good about that place. You just have to look up across the city to see the place; it looks like a dung heap, and not a pleasant one at that. I don't imagine the place improves much after dark either..."_ A shiver runs down Vorastrix's twin frills.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 25, 2006)

ooc: why wouldn't we be brimming fountains of knowledge [local(Sigil)]?  After all we've been there 8 high-quality days!  

IC: Well at least we have money to make sure we're well-supplied, and at least here gold is worth something.  Where I'm from, 100 gold wouldn't buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2006)

Vor turns to Mir and stares at her in utter confusion, his draconic mind for a moment being unable to wrap itself around the meaning of the sounds issued by her mouth. The little dragon desperately tries to find some way to put into words the inner turmoil her matter-of-fact statement has engendered within him. _"Where you... where you're from... Gold. Has. No. Value?..."_


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 25, 2006)

"It might be better to get anything we need now rather than wait until morning and run out of time" Looks over at Vor, "I agree with you the Hive doesn't look to appealing, what I've heard is if travel in groups and stay to the main roads you are usually left alone. They are only after easy marks"  

Thrumgall stops drinking when he hears Mir talking. "By Moradin's Beard what is coffee? And where can I get some, I want to try a drink that costs more than a hundred gold."


*Nalfeshnee*


Spoiler



I'd like to try and buy a potion of flying for the adventure. If the group goes to the night market I'll get it there. Otherwise I'll try to pick one up from the great bazaar before we leave.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

Tjallon nods behind the bar, 'It's a prime drug, brown and thick, keeps cutters awake. It's an acquired taste.'

'A few words of warning about the Night Market: It's not a place for _legal_ business, but if you need something quickly and without any qualms about the source it's the best place to go. Keep a peery eye though, the place is full of knights-of-the-post.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 25, 2006)

Well don't get me wrong, once about a time in my world gold was the chief means of exchange.  But over 4 centuries ago a great disaster occured.  A fiery mountain fell from the heavens and destroyed the city and empire of Istar, reshaped the land and killed thousands upon thousands.  As our people rebuilt from the Cataclysm, we found steel to be more vital in the recovery efforts.  Thus steel coins became the primary means of trade, and gold lost value.  Of course they add other metals to prevent people's money from rusting in their pockets, but I don't know much about the exact coinmaking process.  As I said last night, I'm no alchemist.

Mir orders up some coffee for Thrumgall. You'll find it's worth its weight in whatever metal you find most valuable master Thrumgall.  

[sblock=ooc]Mondain?  Has thrumgall gone from worshipping the head dwarven deity to following the evil wizard dude from Ultima I?     [/sblock]


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 25, 2006)

OOC That's what happen's when I post before having my coffee.   I'll fix it.

IC Thrumgall looks at the thick brown liquid and swirls it in the cup "Looks like what we cleaned the silver with" Sniffs it, "Doesn't smell half bad though" Takes a long drink, screws up his face and swallows with difficulty. 
"Gah," 
*gag* 
*wheeze*
*pant*

"By the Forge of Moradin that's good stuff!”   and claps Mir on the shoulder.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

Tjallon grins, shaking his head. 'Looks like you bloods got a busy day ahead. Though, adventuring on the Plane of Air should be an easy task, at least when compared with the other planes you could find yourselves in. Enjoy it; i hear its a beautiful place with few equals in the Great Wheel.'


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2006)

Vor seems to recover his senses somewhat after hearing the woman's summary of the events on Krynn. _"You know, if we could find one of those portals leading back to your world, we could set up a steel export business; to help with the relief effort..."_ The little dragon seems lost in thought for a few moments as he dreams of exchanging steel ingots for gold ones through a magic doorway. He's brought out of his reverie by the pungent aroma of coffee. He leans forward from the top of the dwarf's chair to peer curiously down at the hot liquid. _"It smells rancid."_ Dismissing the phenomena of coffee, Vor inquires: _"So what is it that you want to buy in the Hive?"_

OOC: I actually design coffee packaging for a living, though I can't stand the stuff myself.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 26, 2006)

"Rope.  Got to buy rope.  I am in no mood to be falling forever."


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 26, 2006)

"Well, if we have to defend a flying ship from flying attackers, it might be a good idea if we could reach them. So I was thinkin of purchasing a potion of flight. And rope, lots of rope."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

Tjallon grins then falls silent and shakes his head after a while as thoug hresigning himself to something. 'You cutters really are clueless. I could be mean and let you waste your money but... Anyone can fly in the Plane of Air, not just Vor here. All it takes is a bit of thought and a few moments to get to grips with it. Movement in most planes is a matter of will and determination; you just need to figure out which way is down.

You won't be needing any rope or especially potions of flight out there!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: if anyone wants to do anything before leaving, let me know. Otherwise we can just skip to the next morning


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: Since we all can fly I'm ready to go.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 28, 2006)

[size=-2]OOC: I likewise.[/size]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: I'm good to go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2006)

Drota raises her eyebrow at the thought of not just falling or swimming but _flying_, but nods anyhow. 

OOC: Yup, I'm ready.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

The night slowly passes with the sounds of the never-ending life of the Cage outside. From the sound of it, some taverns and inns do not close and the revelry continues all through the night (not so in your inn, apparantldey).

Light comes to be outside - how, you do not understand, and probably, would rather not - and the sounds of daylife quickly grow as people go about their daily routines, caring not for the thoughts or worries of the countless others that wander the streets around them: just like any other city. 

Beni comes to _The Friendly Wayfare_ early in the day. He is enthusiastic, his face painted in a pleasant smile, his attitude pleasant. He is dressed different to the last time you saw him; his head now covered in tight silver-grey turban, and his body hidden behind well-crafted suit of leather armour. The same two weapons adorn his belt, however, and as he leads you through the streets of Sigil, you notice his hands are constantly wanering to their hilts, either in comfort, habit or some other need. 

The merchant-captain leads you through the Lower-Ward, where you are staying, into the Market Ward, towards thwe Great Bazaar itself. As you proceed, the sounds of bartering, haggling, selling, and gods know what else becomes louder and more chaotic, and before you know it, you are standing before a great expanse of land that is filled with stalls, shops, peddlers and traders, each competing with his neighbour for the attention of the descerning clientelle. Strange creatures, their bodies over twice the size of a human, with blue skin and sinister hands possessed of extra-jointed fingers, seem to make up a large portion of the merchants, and their stalls are by far the largest and most impressive, with dozens of guards (humanoid and other)...

But you are not there long enough to see any more, and Beni whisks you downa  side-street away from the hubub towards a four-storey building – a bell-tower to be precise. He leads you towards the door and knocks twice before waiting for someone to open it. A sign reads – Planar-harbour.

After a few seconds, a metal hatch slides aside revealing a set of dark eyes around nine feet up. The eyes inspect you and finally rest on Beni, where they nod slowly. The door opens and a large humanoid demands a hefty sum of money from Beni – which he duly pays without as much as a batted eyelid. The creature examines you each in turn and reaches in trouser pocket and produces seven metal rods, which are handed out to each of you. He rods look like steel, though are far heavier than the material. 

The doorman then lets you in and leads you to an arched niche that resembles the door in which you entered the tower, apart from the fact that is walled off. He points towards it and leaves you, heading back to the main door.

Beni looks back to you. ’You may not be used to this, but it is perfectly natural. Just walk through the door, like this,’ he says. He steps towards the doorway holding the metal rod tightly and, just before stepping though, he speaks a warning, ’Whatever you do, don’t drop the rod. And brace yourselves, it gets cold.’ And with that he steps towards the wall, and disappears instantly, without warning.​


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 28, 2006)

Idim shakes her head and then stares resolutely at the door.

"If this is to be my death, I will face it with my eyes open."  Without waiting for the others, the Shaarayan girl holds the metal rod stiffly in front of her in both hands and quickly walks into the door.  Fear is evident on her face, but she doesn't balk.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

The moment the rod touches the wall, Idim disappeares like Beni before her


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, see you on the other side, as we say in my world.  Grasping the rod, Mir steps through.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 28, 2006)

_"You're all so melodramatic! You all did this before to get here in the first place!"_ Vor takes his metal rod, places it between his teeth, unfurls his wings and leaps towards the bricked-in passageway.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2006)

_Yes, but I didn't know what I was doing at the time..._ Drota thinks at the silver dragon's quip.  Clutching the rod and taking a deep breath, she steps through.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks down at the rod, "Here's to taking my first step into a new world." Thrumgall presses the rod against the door as he steps through.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

When you walk through the tower you suddenly find yourself sanding under a hewn stone archway of a distinctly different hue to the one you were under just a moment ago. And, just as Beni said, you are cold; as though you had just taken a walk through an arctic plain.

But the feeling is nothing compared to what stands before you…

You have emerged from the archway in the middle of a bustling harbour-island – you can just about see both sides of the island through the crowded streets. Berthed along the wharf are many different ships of startlingly different design. Some are familiar to your eyes, while other bear little-or-no resemblance to any vessel you’ve seen before. Some appear to be flying, with either disks of flame surrounding them, or sacs of air supporting them. Others are made of metal and look more like burrowing creatures than anything else. Most are actually berthed in the dirty water, though others seem to float above it rather than on it, or are parked on the quays themselves.

Out at sea you can make out many freestanding circles of stone – some of which seem to be pulsing with magical energy. As you look, you see a ship suddenly emerging from one of them, alongside a gush of foul-looking water that quickly disperses into the sea around it.

‘This is the Planar-Harbour, a demiplane created many years ago by a business oriented mage. This is where my ship is berthed.’ He leads you to his own ship – which, perhaps anticlimactically, appears to be no more than a normal two-masted ship, not even a very big one. Though its design is very sleek, and just by looking at her you can see that she is a vessel of speed.​


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 28, 2006)

She's a fine ship indeed.Mir comments.  What do you call her?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2006)

Vor's first impression upon leaping through the gate is disappointment. Instead of soaring up into the air as he'd hoped the little dragon remains land-bound as gravity allows him to only glide a few yards before alighting on the grime covered flagstones. He looks around the small port town seemingly unimpressed, until Beni mentions that the entire place is a man-made feat of magic-craft. Vor suddenly begins looking around with great interest at the ground, the sky, the horizon and the distant magic gateways. He trails behind the group and doesn't even seem to notice the merchant's ordinary looking vessel when its pointed out to him. _"I've heard  some wizards and sorcerers talk in hushed whispers about art-crafted demi-planes, but I've never known anyone to have seen a real one themselves. How long ago was it created? What facet of the Art did the mage practice? How big is it? Where are its boundaries and what do they look like?"_ The little dragon seems barely able to form the words as they tumble forth from his maw in a torrent.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 29, 2006)

Terrathoin steps through the portal last, greeting the others upon his arrival, "Yep, just like I got here, only difference was the objects I was holding."  He then gazes about, taking in all around him, then lets loose a whistle towards the flying ships bound by fire  "Some dwarven engineers I know would love to have a look at those ships. I mean no offense master Beni" Terrathoin follows up as he is shown to Beni's ship, "She looks to be a fine ship."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2006)

Drota had never been on a ship in her life, water or otherwise.  This place was as foreign to her as anything else she had seen these last few weeks, which only combined to make her feel like more of an outsider.  The cold, disorientation... it was scarcely better than how she had gotten here in the first place.  The only good thing was that here she was fairly certain she wouldn't be killed during the first two minutes.

"And now... we go?" she asks quietly, looking over at Beni with trepidation.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

*Vorastrix*: Rubious laughs at the dragons' string of questions. 'Well, the creator of the plane was powerful wizard interested in planar travel. I do not know his name, though it is rumoured that his undead form still rules the Planer-Harbour from the shadows. The plane is self-contained, like all demi-planes and is as large as you can see - the plane ends behind the ring of portals. The vision of clear skies is an illusion to make the place appear more _homely_. And I must say, i like it,' he says, smiling.  Anyone swimming or flying far enough would just find his movement stopped by an irresistable force once he reaches the limit of the plane. It is the manner of all Demi-planes.'

Rubious' chest swells with pride as he reaches the ship. 'Ah _The Sea Breeze_, my pride and joy. She has been in my family for a century. She has served my travels well thus far, and I trust in the gods that she will for many years to come.'

He walks towards the gangway, nodding to crew as they stand loading up crates and barrels. He introduces you all to the lesser crew before making his way to the bridge, which commands a great view of the wharf.

Beni intoduces you to the ships more important crew. 'This is Derrick, my engineer. He's a master shipmason with decades of experience - most of them with me. Any questions about _The Sea Breeze_, you justask him,' Derrick is a dwarf, dressed in a simple leather wasitcoast. His head is bald and, like his arms and chest, is covered in swirling tattoos. His short beard is well-trimmed and complements his half-moon spectacles wonderfully. 
    He nods to you all, and greets you warmly. 'Ach, it's good ter see sum dwarves around here. Havent travelled with me kin for what seems like years. Good to have you all aboard.'

'This, is Drahluut,' saus Beni as he shows you his First Mate. The man is sinister creature, his skin akin to chromed steel or perhaps a mirror, and it reflects everying, your astonished stares included, in great detail. He wears loose trousers with large belt containing navigational equipment. He largely ignores the party, and seems too busy with the rest of the crew to take any notice of you.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 29, 2006)

Idim looks in wonder at all the sights around her.  "Beni Al Gumain, this looks like a fine ship, though I must confess that I know nothing about ships."  The Shaarayan girl busies herself looking around the vessel, as she stares with equal wonder at even things a normal ship would have.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 29, 2006)

Thrumgall listens to Vor absently, looking around the harbor with more than a little trepidation. This is nothing like home and he can't shake the feeling that he is going to fall into the sky at any moment. He tries to look like he's not troubled but he's never been very good at hiding his feelings. I need to distract myself or I'll go crazy err barmy or whatever they call it in this place. He listens more closely to Vor and Beni Al Gumain talking to distract himself, "So this place is actually like a very large cavern." and relaxes visably. 

"Good to see another dwarf around here also, Master Derrick. You wouldn't believe some of the odd creatures I've seen the past week. Wait, you probably would. Anyway, how about we start this venture in proper Dwarven fashion with a drink. I brought a bottle of fine whiskey with me and I'd be pleased to share a tankard with you before we go."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

The Engineer seems to take to the idea though refuses, 'Tradition has it that drinks are for the first night of the voyage - save it fer then,' he says, smiling.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 29, 2006)

Mir wanders the ship with Idim.  Something isn't it?  I've always enjoyed traveling by boat, although I haven't many chances to.  Where I'm from, elves and half-elves are considered bad luck aboard ship.  She admits ruefully.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 29, 2006)

"You come from an odd-seeming place, Mironallia of Mishakal," Idim remarks.  "I may be from an odd place, too.  I have not been on a boat.  My home now seems small.  Before this week, I thought I knew the world.  But now, even listening to what the rest of you say about your homes, I feel that mine may have been small even compared with them."  It is obvious that Idim has mixed feelings about this whole venture, but she is trying to take it as best as she can.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 30, 2006)

Saloric Windrunner said:
			
		

> "So this place is actually like a very large cavern." and relaxes visably.




"Or a cage." Comes a quick quip from Terrathoin following Thrumgall's assessment.  

"Aye Master Derrick, Thrumgall speaks true, it is good to know that kin travels with us. Terrathoin Soulforge" As Beni introduces Drahluut, Terrathoin looks at the man, curiosity evident in his eyes and raised eyebrow, "Greetings Master Drahluut."

"I must confess I know little about a ships workings, much less about floating ships.  When is the grand tour Captain Beni?" Terathoin voices as he gazes about the ship and its workings.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2006)

Vor follows up the gangplank and hops-up to perch atop the gunwale. He nods politely to the crew as they're introduced but the little dragon is happy enough to remain quiet as his companions converse. Vor looks briefly around at the ship and its rigging overhead, but his attention is soon drawn back along the dock to the other, more exotic looking vessels.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 30, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> "Greetings Master Drahluut."




The creature turns its back towards you and continues to speak with the crew members; some of which eye you peerily.

Beni steps in the way waving a  hand at you slowly. 'Take no heed of him. Varoots are a strange race. It is quite a rarity to find one away from its home plane, let alone on a ship!'


Beni leads you all downstairs to your cabin. The room would be small for half a dozen halflings - let alone six of you. There are six simple chests on the floor, each with a key in it. Six hammocks line the room, hanging off the walls. Two oil-burning lanterns hang from the ceiling - around eye level - and are the only source of illumination.

Benis shrugs, as though embarassed. 'It looks small. Fact is... it is. At least you dont need to share with the rest of the crew. Now, you will be expected to help out on deck if needed, though for the time being you can relax. I'll send one of the men down we need you.'


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 30, 2006)

"Cage, cavern as long as there is a roof over my head. I've spent most of my life under a mountain and seeing an endless expanse of sky over my head is a might troublesome" 

Thrumgall looks at the small room "Well this will be a cozy trip, hope none of you mind my snoring." He walks over to a chest puts his backpack, bags and battle axe in it, locks it and flops down on a bed. "Anyone have the faintest idea of what to do on a ship?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2006)

Vor looks around the small cabin seemingly pleased; sometimes being small in the large folks world had its advantages. The little dragon unfurls his wings and, with a single down-stroke, leaps up into the top most hammock on the starboard side. _"If the noise is too much I'll just bunk in one of the trunks. The only sea trip I ever took was in a river boat. It was towed along by a pair of donkeys walking along the shore. There wasn't really much to it. I imagine sailing is a bit more involved."_ Vor draws his maw back into a saurian smile.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 31, 2006)

Terrathoin follows Thrumgall's lead and deposits his belongings into the chests, removing the key and pocketing it.  He awkwardly attempts to climb into a hammock, falling out a few times with a solid thud upon the floor, cursing.  After multiple attempts, he is able to climb in, gripping the sides, he remains motionless.  "Well now that I'm in this, how do I get out without falling."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2006)

Drota looks faintly intimidated by all of this, the tenseness of her muscles and mask-like set of her face speak volumes.  "I've never slept like that, like a bat.  And I know little of ships," she says softly, then turns to Thurmgall.  "I too spent most of my life in caves.  And now... with the ship that flies and the mirror-man...  It is too strange for one orc mother.  I don't know what good I can do up there, in the open air.  There are too many places to go, not too many to hide..." Drota says, her voice getting quieter even as she starts to cram herself in a corner.  

She wasn't nearly this bad in Sigil, the others can see that easily.  Drota herself hadn't even felt the fear coming upon her until it was there, robbing her of her strength and wits in a way nothing else had ever done.  Sigil at least had a bit of a roof, and the closeness of all the people wasn't entirely unfamiliar; orcs lived very closely.  The city itself was strange, but she had seen cities before from a distance, though she had never gone in.  The inhabitants were stranger, but Drota had coped by willfully not seeing.  Orc women were good at that when necessary.

But it was the portal, the touch of the deep-winter cold, combined with the utterly alien vessels and crew that had undone her.  That bone-chilling cold had wrenched her away from her family, she had simply been examining a new cave and then… the cold has whisked her away to Sigil.  Her companions had been a tiny breath of familiar, and the Doomguard had offered her philosophy similar to her own, but now all that seemed gone.  

The ground was gone from Drota’s world, all things familiar were forever lost.  She would have gratefully accepted a beating from her mate for her long absence, because at least that would have meant she was back in a world that she understood and people that used the same customs she knew.  The orc woman curled up into a ball, her back against the wall and her arms wrapped around her knees.  Her nails dug into her palms hard, attempting to hold onto something, something _real_ in this strange new world.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 31, 2006)

Idim looks at the orc woman, and for the first time she feels a real connection to her.  The others see the Shaaryan girl falter as she almost moves toward Drota a couple of times.  However, she does not approach.

Instead, the nimble Idim climbs to the uppermost bed on the port side.  She then softly calls to Terrathoin, "You must know that you will not fall.  You must see yourself not falling..."

As her voice trails off, the Shaaryan girl turns on her side to face the wall, and slowly a tear begins to trickle down her cheek.  It is a tear for Drota and also for herself.  Idim curses herself for not being able to share her pain with the orc woman, but also curses herself for not being strong enough to make it vanish.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 31, 2006)

Mir looks around at her newfound companions.  She saw all the fear and uncertainty on their faces, starting to get to them.  Looks like we're all gettin' the old "what in the Abyss have I gotten myself into?"  looks on our faces.  We might all be as different as 6 people can be, but we're all feeling some trepidation and none of us is quite sure how this'll come out.  Those are feelings we can never get rid of; not even the gods can get rid of those feelings, and I know that better than any of you can imagine.  What we can do is realize that the people around us our just as scared as we are, but that we can support each other and pull each other through.  We can realize that there's someone who's just as worried about falling out of a hammock as you are.  Or someone who's just as worried that they're in a different place as you are.  Or just as worried that they won't see their family again as you are.  Or someone who's wondering if they're really strong enough to do the stuff she's talking about!  We may not have a home, we may not have anything familiar, but we do have something...  She holds out her hand.

Each other.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 31, 2006)

"Aye..." Before Terrathoin can finish his comment he falters, looses his balance and with a loud thud, finds himself on the floor, "By Moradins hammer, I will sleep on the floor."  He rights himself and looks about the room.  "The lass is right.   Given a moon ago some of us would have considered each other enemies.  As part of survival I looked past my own prejudices and agreed to work with you.  I learned that we are no different.  Sure I am akin to a buffalo and Mir here a reed, but we bleed all the same, we want for the same."  He then turns and addresses Drota directly, "You are a mother of many strong children.  By your own word you have experienced hardships, you are a protector and healer.  We will come to rely on you..."   Terrathoin is working himself up into a froth, emotion showing forth, spittle flying as he rapidly speaks his tongue carrying forward his thoughts before the foot to mouth filters kick in "...we need your strength of will, your healing touch and protection.  We will need someone to care for us. We need a mother figure."

He stops, an embarrassed expression worn on his face which he quickly wipes clear as he rubs away the spittle. He catches his breath and looks around the room. "Must have been breakfast, all these exotic ales, got me all worked up.  Don't know up from down."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2006)

Drota slowly uncurls from her ball, the words of the others stiffening her spine and warming her heart.  Of course, they must be as frightened as she, but they said they had traveled farther.  The lived wider lives and had wider experiences.  Drota, for all her own life experience, had a very narrow life.  But they... _believed_ in her.  And that helped more than anything in the world.

She stands up slowly, taller than anyone else in the room, her spine straightening and somehow becoming more relaxed as well.  She reaches out her hands to the others and pulls the whole lot into a bone-crushing hug.  "_You_ will be my family while I am here, and I _will_ protect you," she says softly, her voice having more conviction and strength than it's had in days.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2006)

The wide smile fades from Vor's snout as he comes to realize the extent of his new companions' distress. Unlike them he had chosen to come to the planes to escape the dragon rage. He certainly missed his old friends and wondered if he'd ever see them again, but every day that had passed in Sigil without madness tearing at his mind was a joy for the little dragon. Although Vor sometimes tried to deny his kobold heritage, the truth was that he and his kin had a fundamental need to live and work together in a close-knit tribe to be happy. Being lost in an unfamiliar environment while surrounded by beings dissimilar from himself didn't bother the little dragon; he'd been traveling the backroads of the Faerunian heartlands with an unlikely band of companions for almost his entire life. No, Vor's fear was that he'd find himself alone and without friends he could depend on. He needed to belong.

It's with growing sense of worry that Vor watches the others retreat away from each other. For a few moments he's at a loss for words as panic begins to grip his heart; this could be the beginning of the end for he and his companions' association. Vor visibly perks up as Mir speaks her words of reassurance and offers her hand in friendship. The little dragon nearly tumbles out of his hammock in his eagerness to offer the half-elven woman his claw in return. When the usually succinct dwarf offers his own heartfelt words and subsequently falls onto the floor Vor begins rocking his hammock with the force of his gleeful tail wagging.

Vor's happiness momentarily turns to surprise and fleeting panic when the brawny orcish woman suddenly stands and scoops him and the others into a bone-crushing group hug. The little dragon lets out a surprised yelp and scrambles to remain on the outer edge of the huddle lest these over-eager giant-kin inadvertently crush his delicate wings or tail. Once safe however, Vor happily joins the hug by spreading his wings to enfold as many people as possible. _"Thank you Drota. I've never had a mother before."_ The joy and relief in the little dragon's voice is clearly evident.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 31, 2006)

Thrumgall hopes down from his hammock and lands nimbly next to the others. He puts a hand on Drota's shoulder and the other on Mir's arm. 

"I'm not the sharpest blade in the armory, I've always known that. But, I've had a way of seeing through to the truth pretty quickly. I’ve never been really comfortable with being around others that’s why I became a protector. I knew there was more to life than prowling tunnels looking for dangers to the clan, but I was comfortable so I kept doing it. Now I’m here and I still don't know what I'm supposed to be doing but it feels like I've found the group to do it with. By Moradin I think that's the longest speech I've ever made. So anyway I guess what I'm saying is, Terrathoin and Mir have the right of it. As far as I am concerned you all are my new clan and I'll do my best to keep the path ahead of clear and safe for as long as I am able."

He rubs the back of hand across his eyes too wipe away the tears that were forming, "Dratted dust! If they were going to give us this room the least they could have done is clean it beforehand."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

Beni comes back down into the cabin, offering to show you around. He takes you around below-deck showing you some of the items he’s carrying (though interestingly he does not mention anything about the weapon you were hired to protect). He takes you above-deck, detailing the general function of the equipment (how the rigging works and so on). Before long, _the Sea Breeze_ is moving away from Planar-Harbour and slowly heading towards one of the freestanding hoops. The sailors – mostly what you’ve learnt are called air genasi and aasimar – are busy on deck pulling ropes, moving sails around to catch the wind, and generally working. To those of you who’ve been on ships before, there is little if any difference between a normal ship and this so-called planar ship – no air bag holding the thing aloft or strange elemental engines that push it forward. Unlike some of the other ships in Planar-Harbour, which seem to float _above_ the water, the ship you are in seems no more than a normal vessel…

    You soon approach the free-standing stone circle and you now see a faint pulsing light emanating from runes carved alongside the circumference of the rings-surface. Derrick mentions something about the craftsmanship on the rings, though his voice is faint as he looks on as though this were his very first trip aboard the ship, which heads towards the portal.

    And eventually, the ship reaches the structure, which towers above, dozens of feet high. And, just as you see the ring focussing in your view, you see the water around you disappear. It could have happened in a blink, the change is so quick. In its place, all around you, you see nothing but an infinite vista of clear blue skies and picturesque clouds – and not only in the distance too, but up close, just beneath the keel of the ship, as though it were gliding through the weightless white vapour. It is a strange sight, a bit disorienting at first, but tranquil and not without its own individual charm. Defying what you have for your entire life assumed to be the natural way of things, the ship you are in is floating in this infinite sky and… perhaps stranger still, a large rock floats in the air in the distance ahead of you, perhaps higher up than you are.

But slowly as your eyes adjust to the superb quality or air here (and you begin to realise that you are seeing at least twice as far you normally would be able), you realise that what at first you assumed to be a large boulder turns out to be no less than a mountain, just floating there in the endless sky as though its weight were no concern. As though that were not enough, you can see shrubs and even small trees clinging to its rugged edges. A few buildings, small and lonely-looking, stand in the highest peaks; perhaps the refuge of monks or the studies of capricious spellcasters. Whatever their purpose, you will not find out (at least not today) as the _The Sea Breeze_ passes by the place, heading for some unseen destination.

The air is cool here and a faint breeze flits though the heavens (if such they can be called), giving you a much needed break from the smog and pattering rain of Sigil. At first you feel slightly disoriented by the transition, by the floating mountain, by near-total singularity of what surrounds you, though you quickly get used to it. Beside you, Beni speaks ‘Welcome to my home, the Plane of Air. Savour it, for rarely will you see anything quite as beautiful or exquisite.’

    In a way, of course, he is right.​


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2006)

Vor perches on the bowsprit trying to keep out of the way of the sailors while studying the magical gate they're approaching at the edge of the demi-plane. In anticipation, the little dragon whispers a few words of power to grant himself the ability to directly perceive magical auras. Once the ship approaches within range Vor peers intently ahead, curious to study the strands of the weave of magic enveloping the enormous ring of stone as it propels the vessel and her crew into another plane of existence.

Once through the portal, Vor looks back to see what the gateway appears as on this side of the eldritch passage. The little dragon however is soon caught up in the spectacle of clouds breaking across the bow of the vessel as it plunges deeper into the plane. Anxious to put the half-djin's words to the test Vor unfurls his little wings and, looking upward, attempts to will himself to rise above the ship's bowsprit.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

Beni smiles at the dragons' actions 'The trick, Vor, is to will down to be the direction to want to travel in. You'll go straight in that direction until you will another down and so on. It'll take a while to get used to. Best try it out now so you'll know how when you need it.'

It's tricky at first, and you find yourselves unable to jump farther than you would normally. Though as you persevere, you begin to jump higher and, finally, you leave the surface of the ship and begin 'falling' upwards. A quick change of thoughts brings you back down with a thud. It will take a bit of getting used to, but best get used to it now before you need it  

[sblock=Vorastrix]Since you have wings, i'll rule you can fly properly with average manouverability and x2 speed to your normal base land speed[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 1, 2006)

Vor takes Beni's advice and begins practicing. After a few awkward near misses with the deck, the mast, rigging and other crew members, Vor instead launches himself off of the gunwale to have more room to experiment in the wide open sky. The little dragon is soon "falling" horizontally back and forth beside the ship. Unfortunately the sudden reversal of direction at each end causes Vor to at first fly forward and then tumble wildly tail-first as he falls backwards. He keeps trying to twist himself around in mid-fall to be facing in the correct direction but soon ends up tumbling end over end in both directions.

Eventually Vor comes to the realization that the back and forth motion is the problem and instead starts trying to circle horizontally next to the ship. This tactic meets with some measure of success, though the little dragon's turns remain sudden jerky changes of direction; his circles seeming more like squares. Taking joy even in this progress, Vor keeps at it and soon begins using his own wings, tail and natural affinity with flight to help transition more smoothly between direction shifts; at first only zig-zaging through the air. Enjoying this new experience of flight, Vor continues refining his technique until he is gliding smoothly through figure-eights, loops and barrel-rolls around beside, under and over the ship.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 1, 2006)

As Idim tries to adjust to the way things work here, the others see her first sprinting and leaping into the air.  While some may have, at first, thought that she was quickly mastering the place, the truth is that she is simply quite adept at leaping even in normal gravity.  However, her enthusiam for the activity is evident, as she keeps working until it almost looks natural.

"I cannot believe it, my friends!" she exclaims to her companions.  "This is truly amazing.  I could grow to love this place.  And the air is so fresh and clear."  It is obvious that the Shaaryan girl feels more at home here than in stuffy Sigil.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2006)

Drota watched the little dragon and the other woman cavort in the air, the dragon quickly acquiring grace and performing some daredevil acrobatics. The orc woman watched as Idim casually leaps about in the air many feet above the deck, and finally takes a deep breath.  Then she steps over the side of the ship.  She stifles a scream as she falls, before gathering her wits about her and trying to will herself to _stop falling!_ _You can't be smashed here, there is no ground, there is no place to land, you can't die from a fall here..._ she repeats to herself over and over, trying to keep Beni's advice in mind.  

By that time she was a rather goodly distance "down" underneath the ship, and had to fiercely will herself to fall "up."  And fall she did, bypassing the ship, then falling "down" again in a long arc to land in a messy heap.  "Orcs aren't supposed to fly," she muttered, picking herself up again.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 1, 2006)

Once above deck, Terrathoin grabs a railing and silently watches the sights pass by.  After they pass through the portal, the white Knuckles and kung-fu grip on the railing make it evident this is a very new experience for the dwarf. 

Terrathoin remarks as Vor takes to the air."I think I'll just stay here for now if you don't be minding."  As he sees Idim and Drota take to the air he begins to release his grip on the railing.  He faces lengthwise down the ship, railing close at hand and begins to will down directly in front of him.  After some time of apparently just standing there he begins to slide forward and his hand quickly lashes out at the nearest fixed object.  He repeats this several times, slowly and awkwardly sliding across the deck's surface.  He stops and begins to slowly rise and fall but a few inches each time before solidly landing upon the deck.  He nods as if to congratulate himself before turning to see the progress of the others.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 1, 2006)

Beni smiles as he sees you all getting to grips with the plane. 'Only a few of the Upper Planes are as beutiful... or peaceful as the Boundless Blue. It makes me feel good being here, as though true harmony can truly exist in the multiverse. But wheneve rI leave the place... well, relity kicks in again and i remember that places like Carceri, the Abyss, Acheron and Hades exist.

'But do not let the blue skies and clouds lure you into a false sense of security. Few places are truly without peril, and Air is an inner plane after all, sister to Fire and Water, and Ooze and Salt and Magma. The Lords of Air are the Air elementals and Djinni. the Djinni are noble and ruthless rulers who do not suffer tresspasers well. Other creatures, avian predators like sphinxes, griffons, flying rays and sharks make their homes here; all efficient predators. 

The weather is not always this ood and planaer pockets can wrek havoc - when fire and Air mix, there is Smoke whgich sometimes blots entire realms of Air in darkness. Hurricanes, storns and other elemental perils exist out here. So make no mistakes: she is a beautiful realm, but no less deadly than others.

Now, I need to see to maps with Drahluut, so mak yourselves at home and don't cause any trouble. You'll soon know if you are needed,' he smiles.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 1, 2006)

Following Beni up on to the deck Thrumgall stands next to Terrathoin, looking out into the Boundless Blue. "It's unnatural, no ground only sky."  He licks his lips nervously and continues "And we just have to think about down which way is down to fly, it's not natural but I better learn to do it." He watches Vox and Idim enjoying themselves flying around  for a few minutes. How bad can it be? he said to himself and then begins to concentrate on down being up. 

* "Morrraadddinnn's Hammmmer!"  * He shot up from the ship like a catapult shot. Not good, not good, need to slow down he thought and concentrated on down being beneath the ship and suddenly he was falling down past ship faster than before. He continued rocketing around the ship for the better part of 10 minutes trying to learn how to control him self, with very little success. Finally, his flight ended as he flew by the mast and he desperately grabbed a hold of it. For a few moments he hung there like some sort of strange flag before reorienting back to normal gravity. He slowly shimmies down the mast and sits down at the base of mast panting. "Unnatural I tell you, dwarves’ are not mean to fly."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2006)

Drota clings to the deck of the ship, commiserating with the dwarf about the unsuitability of flight.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 2, 2006)

"Neither dwarves" Terrathoin, smiles, responding to Thrumgall and motions towards Drota, "Nor orcs.  Unless it is an emergency, I think I am going to stay grounded upon this ship."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]If anyone would like todescribe their actions/activities while abord the ship feel free to do so, then i'll get to describing the voyage and any sights/encounters you might have[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2006)

Drota tries tentatively a few more times to get her bearings in the endless sky, though she never attains the comfort of Vor.  At least she manages to stop falling every time she goes over the side, and eventually manages a kind of drifting alongside the ship.  It'll do.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 3, 2006)

Since it's essentially effortless, Vor will spend most of his waking hours flying alongside the ship, chatting with those aboard and trying to assist his companions who show more trepidation about flying. He'll drift along lazily, sometimes upside down so that he can keep a proper lookout on the skies beneath the ship (since it's somewhat of a blind spot for those on deck) as well as above and around. When at rest he'll curl up in his hammock, or inside his closed footlocker if the snoring of the dwarves bothers him overmuch.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 4, 2006)

Mir takes to the "flying" a little better than the dwarves and the orc, but of course not as good as Vor.  She has a little bit of a competitive streak in her, so she challenges Idim to see who can perform better.  It'd be something to play goblinball in a place like this, not just confined to a pitch of grass but able to fly and kick the ball all through the air!  I don't suppose any of the crew would be interested?  We may not have enough players at any rate.  Mir describes the game for Idim and anyone else who expresses interest.  

[sblock=ooc]Goblinball is essentially the same as european football, or soccer to americans.  Caramon Majere was an outstanding striker, according to the writings of his brother.[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 4, 2006)

Terrathoin continues to watch the others flying about before pursuing his own interests. He attempts to locate Derrick and determine where his skills or strength would best suit the current needs of the ship.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock=Terrathoin]'A smith eh... should come in useful with the repairs. I've some minor work to do on the casings belowdeck. I could use a pair of expert hands to help me out. I don't usually let other hands sully my ship, though... a dwarf smith makes a great exception,' he smiles[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 4, 2006)

navigation check; day 1 
encounter chance/day 

*Day One*
The 'day' soon goes by. The floating mountain passes you by and groes fainter and fainter in the distance behind and below you as _The Sea Breeze_ makes her way through the Boundless Blue; a solitary ship in an infinate expanse of sky. 

Beni is behind the wheel steering the ship for most of the time. The few minutes when he is away, he is either busy looking at maps, or cataloguing the ships' inventory - he does not seem to be one who sleeps a lot.

When he is away from the wheel, Drahluut the first mate is there in his place. The atmosphere on deck seems to change when the nerra (what you have learnt is race to which Drahluut belongs) is in command. The sailors - usually a jovial bunch, despite the hard work they put into keeping the rigging in order - seem subdued by the harsh words of the acting-captain. While on the castle, the nerra assumes the mantle of captain fully, shouting orders, keeping order in the true captains' absence.

The hours slowly pass, yet the innate glow of the infinate sky shows no sign of abating or being replaced by darkness. The clouds have increased to an extent that visibility is almost totally obscured. The spotter, high in his perch on the main mast is having a difficult time looking out for signs of land or other features and you see him shake his head in frustration. The air is grown colder, as though the clouds are coming from an altogether different region of this expansive place. With the cold comes a rise in the wind, which puches the ship at the fastest its been so far - not in itself a bad thing, but with the redced visibility, it could make things difficult.

Derrick and Beni emerge from below deck, the captain holding a strange sextant in his hands. The two are wearing coats, and their brows are furrowed in thought. They speak for a while. Derrick nods, and rushes as fast as his legs can manage to the prow. 

Beni approaches you (whomever happens to be above deck at the time), 'Looks like your first day's ging to be an eventful one. Derrick's scried a storm heading straight for us. It may make things difficult for a while. Keep your eyes out, and be ready for any disturbances, and keep away from the sides - you may not be able to control your flight in this weather as well as in calm skies.'​


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 5, 2006)

Vorastrix will heed Beni's advice and wait out the storm by riding perched upon the bowsprit while keeping watch. If the Winds grow too tumultuous, the little dragon will secure its position by latching itself in the rigging.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 5, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> [sblock=Terrathoin]'A smith eh... should come in useful with the repairs. I've some minor work to do on the casings belowdeck. I could use a pair of expert hands to help me out. I don't usually let other hands sully my ship, though... a dwarf smith makes a great exception,' he smiles[/sblock]




"Though my strengths lie primarily in working stone, weapons and armors," He indicates as such my pointing to his weapons and armor, "I have capable hands and tools for any smithing that has to do working with metals or stone.  It would be an honor and a pleasure to smith for ya."

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]  Base craft check for metalworking will total +9, (+2 for masterwork tools, +2 Int, +2 Dwaf racial craft, and +3 for craft expertise from paragon).  Additionally, I have 1 rank in Profession Smith, not sure how that will come into play. Craft Checks for Stonemasonry, weapon or armorsmithing +13

Additionally, I am not sure how this places me as this storm approaches.  Below deck at work or above deck at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 5, 2006)

[sblock=Gli'jar]It's safe to assume you'd be below deck when this happens. Derrick would have left you for a while to speak with Beni, but he returns soon later. You are slightly 'over qualified' for this work, and you are quickly done; the whole thing takes little more than a few hours. Derrick thanks you when you are finished (perhaps half an hour after he returns)[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 5, 2006)

The clouds thicken and before long are disoloured, dark and full of peril. flakes of snow fill the air, and the wind makes no effort to abate - in fact,it only seems to get worse. Thunder - putting to shame anything you've experienced on the Prime - rumbles around you and distant flashes of light can be seen in the clouds. Eerie nosies, not quite belonging to such a storm can be heard as well, though what - or who - they are remains a mystery as the weather worsens.

The crew rush to stabilise the rigging and sails, and Drahluut hand over the ship to Beni, whose mind seems focussed on nothing other than the weather and his ship. The nerra stands over the captin, trying to look out for any signs of immediate danger.

It is harsh going, and for as much as an hour, Beni and his men struggle against the forces of the Boundless blue (navigation check). But then, almost as suddenly as it began, the foul weather subsides. Slowly as the clouds disperse, you begin to see the blue skies once more and the weather becomes warmer.

Beni breathes a sigh or releaf, and nods towards you. 'This would be night if the light ever dimed in this place. If you wish to rest now would be a good time, my friends. We will warn you if anything happens. Hope you are enjoying you first trip in Air.' he smiles​


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 5, 2006)

Thrumgall comes down from the fore castle of the ship looking slightly green. "So this is what passes for night here? I'll be down in our cabin if anyone needs me." He walks down to our cabin and climbs in hammock pulls the covers over his head and goes to sleep.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 6, 2006)

Vor untangles himself from the rigging on the bowsprit and falls backwards towards the aft castle to land on the ship's wheel. He draws his maw back into a long grin in answer to Beni's question. _"I am indeed; it's rather thrilling really. I fear though that my companions don't like it quite so much.

You know, back in my homeland it's said that the lord of all good dragons makes his home 'beyond the north wind' and that he himself is the 'Lord of the North Wind'. Pray tell me, is the platinum dragon know of here in the Boundless Blue?"_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, that was quite a ride but I think we're all still in one piece.  Mir assesses the situation.  To Beni she asks, How do you manage to keep her on course without a reference point, and with no stars above?  Must be difficult.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2006)

Drota stoically thought of the storm as just a bad night in the Spine of the World, pretending the ship was a cave and the storm was blowing around them, rather than them blowing through the storm.  It helped a little, though the brightness after, when her body told her that it was time for the moon to be up, was weird.

"Are there storms often?  Or... other hazards?" she asked whe she got a chance, hoping to give her a few things to muse upon in her dreams.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 7, 2006)

'One at a time please,' smiles Benis as he tries steers the ship. 'Navigating the Boundless Blue is no easy feat, make no mistake. But to one born and raised out here it is easier than to others... but still, chances cannot be taken and we must take every precaution. Derrick helps with the more 'arcane' parts of navigating, but most of it is just here,' he says, placing an open hand on his forehead, 'And here,' placing it again on his heart. 

Turning to Drota, he says 'The Planes are rarely safe and never dull. Anything can happen - planar leaks, elemetal storms, rifts, wormholes... not to mention the creatures that stalk the expanses. Have you heard of arrowhawks? Well, those that live here are far larger and smarter than anything the material knows. Planar leaks are the worst thing, probably, though luckily not very common and easily avoided. That was an eventful beginning. Let us hope it does not start atrend on this journey. We have valuable items to deliver.'

And finally, turning to the small dragon, 'I know uch of The North Wind - but in all the tales I have heard, he is an Elemental Lord - one of the most powerful of Air - and not a platinum dragon. They could be one and the same though... when it comes to an infinate plane, even a natives knowledge can only stretch _so_ far'


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 7, 2006)

Throughout the storm Terrathoin remains in a grapple with the ship, arms wrapped and hands locked together through the railing.  After the storm Terrathoin looks around gazing off in the endless blue, and hearing that it is night, he follows Thrumgall below, "Night. Just like daylight under the mountain.  You just accept what it is."    He takes his time getting into the hammock, paying close attention to will down, just enough to keep him from falling on the floor.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 7, 2006)

*The Voyage of The Sea Breeze: Day Two*

Navigation check 21 
Encounters 33

Through some planar Cycle you cannot understand, night slowly turns into day once more. The skies are calm and all signs of the storm you encountered in the previous day are far behind and below you, seething with flashes of light and a distant rumbling that ripples throgh the air, reaching the ship as no more than a faint sound.

Some sails were damaged by the storm and some crew hang from ropes, stitching pathes onto the ripped sails. None of them seem very worried about yesterdays' events, and that is a good thing, giving strength to those who are not as experienced in such travel.

Later in the morning (those of you who are outside) spot a group of dolphins, flying in front of the ship, jumping and playing in the air as though you were in the material. Birds - some familiar to you, others alien and utterly different to anything you are used to follow the ship. cawing loudly. The sailors smile at the sight, cliaming it to be a good sign.

Beni leaves the wheel, leaving it under the contro of Drahluut. He walks over to whoever of you happen to be bove deck. 'This is what the Boundless Blue is all about - beautiful skies, soothing creatures and air so clean you won't ever want to go back to that City-they-call-a-Cage again!

'I never had a chance to ask you before - where are you from? Are there any places known for their beauty? I've always been intereste in what the multiverse can create when she isn't feeling very vindictive or wicked.'​


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 7, 2006)

Idim has been having a grand time playing in the air with Mir and anyone else interested.  While showing concern for the storm when it happened, she seemed fairly calm, as one who lives mostly outdoors would.

In response to Beni's query, Idim replies, "I come from the Shaaryan prairies."  She thinks for a moment, as she knows that answer is not sufficient.  "I think the more learned folk say that we live in the southern part of Faerun, or Toril... or something like that.  Have any of you heard of it?"

"In any case, the prairie is beautiful.  Long grasses.  Great expanses of sky, but not like this.  I have also seem parts of the dwarven strongholds near my home.  But I can speak only little about them."

Idim then listens intently to the others with obvious interest about the places they have seen.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 8, 2006)

I am from the world Krynn, on the continent of Ansalon, a world whose inhabitants' knowledge of the planes leaves much to be desired according to those from Sigil. Mir begins.  The lands of Abanasinia and the woods of Qualinesti are my home.  Abanasinia is shared, sometimes uneasily, by the city folk and the Plainsmen of the Que-Shu and Que-Teh tribes.  I'd imagine Idim would feel right at home amongst the Plainsmen, as your ways seem quite similar.  The Que-Shu is the friendlier of the two tribes, and Goldmoon, the leader of the Order of Mishakal, is from the Que-Shu tribe as well.  They also trade in coffee.  She adds the last bit with a smile.

The forest of Qualinesti are a sight to see.  The tree cities of the elves are built in harmony with the living woods, and the combination of the ancient oaks and the crystal towers is unmatched by anything on the face of Ansalon.  The cities were built to last for millenia, and most likely will be there long after we're gone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 8, 2006)

Drota seems terribly pleased to be asked of her homeland, and listens curiously to the others before leaping in with her own words.  "My home is Vaasa, the frozen plains between the earth's bones.  They're hard to live in, but rich if you know how to hunt.  There's caves there big enough for a hundred clans, and animals larger than four warriors put together, deer and bulls and huge hunting cats..."


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 8, 2006)

Terrathoin interest in his companions is evident as he joins the group, carefully listening to the descriptions of their homes.  Terrathoin’s head lifts at the mention of the Shaaran strongholds of the dwarves.  "Shaar, surrounds the Great Rift, many strongholds and trading posts have been established along the border of our lands. Many clans make up the, The Great Rift, the mightiest of dwarven realms in Faerun and the ancestral home my people, the gold dwarves. " He pauses a second to catch his breath before continuing.

"Many years ago we won our battles against our foes, and our population grew.  In the last few generations, our people were further blessed and great clans went out to settle new lands.  My clan helped to establish the strongholds, foundries and smelters in a realm of ash and volcanic fire known as The Smoking Mountains, to the north of The Great Rift.  It is a tough land, dragons and giants inhabit the Black Ash Plain and the Smoking Mountains are home to dragons, salamanders and hydras. The volcanoes provide constant heat to the forges, purifying flames so hot they will sear your flesh clean off if ye are not careful, and the minerals, veins run for miles, and the ore bodies fill great caverns.  A sight to behold.”


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 8, 2006)

'Surely. It is good to hear of the wonders the Material has to offer. All too often in the Outer Planes we hear about the stupidity of the Primers and the blandness of their... your, homes. It's just the way things are. Not that I think that is in anyway true, of course.

Perhaps we will have more time to speak of this later; now i must return to my ship.'


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 8, 2006)

Navigation check 33 
encounter check 42 

*Day Three*

You all out, standing on the on the deck of _The Sea Breeze_ watching the beautiful cloud formations of the plane, when you hear a call coming from crows nest ‘Ship ahoy!’ the air genasi spotter cries, as crew members scramble to their positions. Alerted to the incoming ship, you can now spy a vessel in the distance, rapidly approaching, cutting a swathe through a thick cloud. It is similar in size and shape to the ship you are now standing on, though with the distance separating you from the sight – it is difficult to say for sure. 

The expanse between the two ships rapidly closes (an indication of the incoming ships’ great speed). Its sails depict a hand reaching up for a sword by the blade with indigo blood running down over a purple backdrop. Black edges curl around and infringe in a jagged fashion. 

Captain Beni rushes to the prow of the ship and puts a telescope to his eye.

‘It is heading this way, though it doesn’t look hostile. We’d better be careful, just the same,’ he says turning to you. ’Well, let hope it is not necessary – but you’d best be prepared, Just in case. Pirates are not uncommon out here.’

He calls out for Derrick who quickly joins the assembly ‘Yes captain?’

‘Send a message to the crew of the other ship, declaring our situation and request their own – we cannot take any chances with this cargo,’ Beni turns round to you all, a grave look on his face ‘If they board, I want you to be ready, in case they try to overrun the ship.’

Derrick turns round to Beni ‘Captain, a spellcaster returned my message. They claim to be Martyrs – the symbol on their sails confirms this – they wish to parley, it seems as if they seek our aid.’

‘Very well, let them board, but be peery, they could be in disguise.’​


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 8, 2006)

Mir retrieves her weaponry from below.  If it is a trap, she will be ready to repel boarders.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 8, 2006)

Thrumgall also goes down and collects his weaponry. He stations himself near the top of the stairs to the forecastle where he can easily cover most of the ship with his bow. "If this is an ambush we'll turn the tide on them quick enough."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2006)

Vor, never without his silvered guantlets and eldritch might continues to keep watch on the approaching vessel as he spirals aloft around the ship.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 9, 2006)

Terrathoin continues below with the others, dons his battle gear and grabs his weapons.  He moves into center  position on the ship that gives him good tactical command in case they attempt to overrun the ship.  "I've got my ground. Let em try to peel me."

OOC I put a message on the OOC page but wanted to make sure it is both places.  You (Nalfeshnee)  may need to NPC me as I was lucky enough to pull fire detail.  We are not sure the length or if I will be spending the nights in the field at the fire.  If I will be able to post it will not come til late Sat (Pacific time) and I should know more details then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2006)

Drota nods firmly, her spear held in her hand, though grounded against the deck in an outward show of peace.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

After a while, the ship – aptly named the _Martyred Justice_ – moves beside _The Sea Breeze_. Sailors sling rope and plank over the ides to allow access to the two ships. Two heavily armoured figures moves across the planks, their hands raised in a peaceful manner. Beni moves in front of them, with Derrick and Drahluut close behind ‘Welcome aboard _the Sea Breeze_, I trust the news you bring is good?’

The two men remove their helmets, revealing fine features that belong to a human and a celestial-blooded humanoid. Both are good-looking, with tanned skin and blue eyes and fair hair. In fact, they could easily pass as brothers but for the obvious diffrence in their bloodlines (which coulnd mean nothing in the planes). They bow together once they set foot upon _The Sea Breeze_, and the latter figrure speaks in a clear, strong voice.

‘that depends on what you mean by good news, my friends.

I am Kergal, High-Factor of the Sons of Mercy. This is Liomann, my half-brother and closest aide. I will be brief for time is ever an issue. We come here beseeching aid. We are currently seeking to deliver justice to an evil tyrant, the killer of many innocent dryads and druids in the Outlands. This tyrant has in his possession a suit of magical armour - The Armour of Al Hassid; an artefact of great power said to be immune to the blows of all but one weapon. It is the companion peice to a Hammer that our sources tell us you carry on board this ship. 

The only way this tyrant can be killed is with that weapon. We do not seek to steal it – it is yours to with as you wish, and we do not wish to deprive yo of that, however we need this weapon. We ask to borrow it and we are here to negotiate such an end.'


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

Beni scoffs at this remark, barely beleiving what he is saying. Drahluut seems unsettled by what he hears, while Derrick shakes his head slowly, turning to you guards with a look in his eye as if to say - _poor sod must think were barmy!_.

After a moment Beni replies, moving forward, offering his hand to the other speaker,'Your cause is most commendable, though the Hammer is not mine to give; even so, she is but an oramental weapon, not designe dfor battle. 

'Were she my own i would offer you not just the weapon, but the hands of all my crew, not to mention my own talents, which are not inconsiderable. But, alas _habib_ The Hammer of Al Hassid is not mine to share. You have come here for nothing...

The man who introduced himself as Kergal nods slowly, digesting the half-janns' words. 'These are difficult words to hear and you will understand me if i push the matter. The procurment of this weapon is not only in the best interests of the Sons of Mercy, but the Great Wheel itself. Would you turn a blind eye to the murder of the keepers of balance in the Outlands? Rilmani, fey and others, have all been massacared by this man. The Hammer is the only way to stop him and we will have her... forcibly, if that is what it takes.'

Beni turns to Derrick and Drahluut, and his crew behind him, and finally to you - those hired to guard the ship in case of an attack. 'At least give me the chance to speak with my brothers.'

Kergal nods and bows once more. 'We would want nothing else. Send a signal when you are ready, we shall await on our ship,' he says, turning around to head back to his ship. Liomann whispers something to him as they leave, but whatever he says is obscurred by Beni moving before you all. 

'I would hear what youm guards, have to say. If it should come to blows, it is your back that will bear the brunt, not ours 0 though we will defend our ship with our lives if need be.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 9, 2006)

Mir speaks first, If I read your engineer's expression correctly, he doesn't seem to take these fellows at their word.  I don't think any of us are fit to judge, seeing as we're "clueless berks," so I'm content to let you decide on that.

My first thought was to see if they'd be willing to travel with us to our delivery and negotiate with our buyer to use it, but on further thinking I don't think they'd be too keen on that idea.  On the other hand we're only three days into a 3-week voyage.  Could we afford to let our buyer wait a couple more days?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

'If we were to accompany these cutters, that would be a trip to the Outlands - the hub of the Outer Planes. It could take a matter of hours, or days or weeks, depending on what routes they know. Days we could manage, weeks... and the Sheikh will not be pleased. At all.

'Amd the rest of you? You are as much aprt of the crew now as the others.' he says gesturing to Drahluut and the others.

At the motion, Drahluut cried out, his voice exasperated.'You cannot be serious about this Beni! that Hammer is our... responsibility to protect. you cannot think about giving it to Martyrs!'

Derrick is largely silent, though nods his head slowly. 'I have no reason to think thy're using any spells. Yet.'


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 10, 2006)

"This is no small ale here.  If what they say is true, " Terrathoin points in the direction of the other ship, "Then the hammer is their only hope, but as you said it is not yours to give.  No good will come of them attacking us and taking the weapon by force.  Like any ruler, 2 gold says this Shiekh will hunt them down for stealing his property.  I say we can help represent their case with the Shiekh and help them with this tyrant.  A benevolent act on his behalf would raise his status with his own subjects, with the Sons of Mercy, and outside his realm."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

"Magic...  Is there a way to speak with this Shiekh with magic?  A way to let him know what is passing here?  Or a way to know if they speak the truth?  Much can be eased with magic, the shaman always said so," Drota puts forth.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

'Not at this distance I am afraid. It is likely the Sheikh's vizier could contach us if need be, but I am afraid my training did not benefit from such a prestigious benefactor.' asys Derrick


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 10, 2006)

"Something just doesn't sit right with me about them. Just to coincidental, I think we need to deliver the hammer. They can follow us and petition the Sheikh."  Looks over to the Martyred Justice and tries to guage how many fighting men they have on the ship. Captain, what do you know about the Sons of Mercy? Would they act as common pirates?

OOC I'm going to try and determine how many men they have and what are chances are to repel them if they attack us.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

Beni nods. 'An interesting dilemma. No, the Martyrs are, to my knowledge at least, a good party. I do not know much about the factions of the Cage, but from what I now, they are truly good... not like the Harmonium,'' Beni sighs. 

'I think i agree with Thrumgall. The Hammer is not mine to lend, though i fear the Sheikh will not be too pleased about the Martyrs' goals.' Drahluut and Derrick both nod at this remark. 


[sblock=thrumgall]From what you can see, the ship is roughly the same size as the one you are on, and there may be 20-25 crew; though some may be hiding below deck[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 10, 2006)

The little dragon perches on the yardarm just above the group while listening to their exchange before dropping down to alight nimbly on Terrathoin's broad shoulder. _"I agree with the dwarves; the proper thing to do is deliver the hammer as we've been contracted and allow the Sons of Mercy to petition the Sheikh for it themselves. His reaction will help us to see what cut of a man he is.

Although their tale begs sympathy, I question their sincerity and motives; they've already threatened to use force to take it from us if we refuse to hand it over willingly. Though it might be forgivable if their cause is indeed righteous and desperate, I can't say their approach helps to inspire compassion in me at the moment. Captain, can you tell us more about these men? Who are they to be on this mission, how did they know you'd have the hammer they seek and how did they manage to locate your ship in the boundless blue?"_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

'All things i have been thinking fo myself. the man who spoke said he had 'sources'. I am not sure i like the use of that word. Well i suppose it is easy enough to find out about an artefact. The next step would bring the name and whereabouts of its owner. I do not make a habit of advertising my dealings, but i make no effort to hide them either. 

'As i said, i am not a man of the Cage and faction politicking is centred in that city. My knowledge is limited - what a trader would learn in his travels, you could say. As a faction, the Sons of Mercy - or Martyrs, as most bloods call them - beleive in good and the existence of justice to uphold that good. But cells exist in all factions, and what these mens' beliefs are, and how they diverge from the factions' core, i cannot say. 

'It may be strange to your ears, but despite its infinite scale, the Great Wheel is a small place and news travel quickly when it wants to be discovered. As regards how they found me; I procured the weapon off a dealer in Tradegate - a border town in the Outlands that leads to the plane of Bytopia; which, if my knowledge of planar geography serves me correctly, is the home of the Martyrs. The gnomes of tradegate are not a particularly scretive posse. If paid for information they would give it. If they got my name, it would have been a (relatively) simple matter of following me all the way here. That is one way the story could ahve unfolded,' says Beni, exhaling. 'I do not think they will be pleased to hear this, but... like you, i feel we should take this to the Sheikh. From there i will personally try to persuade him to lend them the weapon. I only hope he is in a good mood when we meet him. He is not known for wanton generostiy, especially to folk not of his realm.

'But that is a problem for the future. We have enough to think of now,' he says, nodding to the Martyr's ship. He waves to Kergal who is looking attentively, and whispers. 'Be peery. if things escalate into blow i want you ready. try not to draw blood - i have no quarel with these men and the last thing i want is their souls on my concience. Drive them off the ship... should it come to that.' 

Drahluut and Derrick nod their approval, though the nerra seems suspicous of his captains trust in what he would call no more than 'mercenaries'. He regards you (the PC's) and turns to the crew, whispering commands. Derrick stands beside Beni as the Martys board the ship

They are unaccompained, and, for the moment are not hostile.

OOC: any last minute actions, now is the time  - i will give everyone a chance to post now, to make sure no one is left out


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 11, 2006)

Sitting on Terrathoin's broad shoulder, Vor discreetly whispers a few words of power as he watches the two Martyrs begin to cross the plank joining the ships. Unfurling his wings, the little dragon glides over to perch upon the gunwale closest to the other ship while keeping his attention focused on the two men and his posture unthreatening.[sblock=Nalfeshnee]I'm going to try to pick up a copy of Dragon Magic tomorrow; the first day it'll be for sale at my FLGS. I'll look it over and post my proposed character changes if I have any ASAP after that. Taking that into account, my combat options may change significantly between now and then. For now I'm just going to say that Vor has cast _mage armor_ to prepare for a possible fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 11, 2006)

Mir has a pensive look on her face.  I don't think our captain sees us getting through this without it coming to blows.  I hope he's wrong, but in case he isn't...

She grasps her holy symbol, with the blue figure-8 displayed prominently forth.May the Blue Lady bring hope, guidance and courage in our time of need. 

[sblock=ooc]casting bless spell[/sblock]

She stands aside Terrathoin and Vor, and addressing the tiny wyrmlike creature.  Maybe once things settle down a bit we could sit down and talk more about that steel export business you had in mind?


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 11, 2006)

Idim shakes her head.  "It is not for me to decide what we should do for these people," she says resolutely.  "I will do what I have said I will do."

The Shaaryan girl, outwardly calm, waits for what is to come.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2006)

Drota simply waits quietly, one hand on her stone holy symbol, the other on her spear.  What would happen next would determine the fate of all...  "Stay near me if battle breaks out, Luthic's power will protect my children," she says in a low voice.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 12, 2006)

Thrumgall stands next to Mir, He holds his bow in one hand. If fighting breaks out stay close together. If I see anyone trying to cast a spell on us I'll put an arrow in him.

OOC: I'm leaving on a business trip for a few nights. I should have internet access in the evening but just in case I don't, here's my plan. I'll use my bow as much as possible. If I see someone casting spells at us then he'll be my primary target. Otherwise, I'll target people not yet in melee. If I am forced into melee I'll use my axe and try and protect Drota and Mir.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> She stands aside Terrathoin and Vor, and addressing the tiny wyrmlike creature.  Maybe once things settle down a bit we could sit down and talk more about that steel export business you had in mind?



Vor gifts Mir with one of his long saurian smiles. _"I'd be happy to. I don't suppose you recall whereabouts was your portal to Krynn do you?"_


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 12, 2006)

"If it comes to it, I'll handle the footmen, but you gotta keep the spellslingers busy." Terathoin replies, "Not too close either, they'll catch us all in one spell.  We should move back to our positions. Cover the treasure. He says in a lower voice as he begins to move.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

Kargal and Liomann return, their helmets held tightly in their hands. Slowly, they walk over the gangplank, with their crew overing them from behind. Some weild crossbows, and stand, their postures not entirely threatening, just prepared. Others cling to their rigging, knives in mouth and eyes peery. 

The sails on both ships flutter madly in the wind, though do little actual moving. Despite the wind, the air is still, filled with a palpable tension. Perhaps it is fear, or the acceptance that what you were hired to do may actually come to take place, not at the hands of pirates or wandering monsters, but a group of (supposedly) god men and women, whose goal is (supposedly) a just one. It is a strange multiverse, indeed.

The two armoured figues find themselves standing upon _The Sea Breeze_, their demenour outwardly calm. Kergal nods to Beni in respect. 'You have conferred with your crew, I hope?

Beni returns the gesture. 'Yes. And i will not delay my response - We all agree: the weapon is not our to lend. If you truly want it, follow us to the its destination and petiition its owner. I will offer to help as -'

'What!'scoffs Liomann, speaking aloud for the first time. He turns to Kergal; 'This cannot be tolerated, brother. we must take the weapon, by force if need be.'

Kergal is quiet for a moment. 'No. The elemental is right. Give us your world, Beni al Gumain, and we shall follow you to your destination, only if you decide to help us in our endevaour. The time wasted following you must be retificed somehow.

Beni hesitates for a moment, visibly surprised by the decision. Ne nods finally. _I_ will help you, but it is up to the others to decide for themselves what they wish to do.

Kergal nods 'So be it.' and returns to his ship without further word. Liomann does not seem pleased by this and his gaze lingers for a while before he too leaves for the ship. The crew of the martyred Justcie heckle Beni as their leaders return to the ship, though Kergal gestures for them to stop.


'Is that is? you are just going to let them follow us? Is that wise captain?' says Drahluut.

Beni turns to him and the rest of the crew. 'Would you prefer a fight?'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2006)

"Let them follow us and ask the shiek on his home ground.  They will not be so eager to take it by force then," Drota comments to the others.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

'Be peery though; i want double watches and you,' he turns to you, his hired guards, 'should join them. Best be ready than be in the dead book.'


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2006)

Vor breathes a sigh of relief to see that he and his crew-mates were not going to be forced to defend themselves against a seemingly righteous enemy. _"Thank the Behemoth..."_ The little dragon watches the two Martyrs cross the gangplank back to their vessel, mildly curious as to why such a conveyance is even necessary in plane where all could fly with but a mere thought.

The silver wyrm nods his understanding to the Captain in acknowledgment of his instructions. Vor stays perched on the gunwale as the two crews prepare to get their vessels back underway into the boundless blue. Turning to his companions he offers his thoughts. _"Based on our Captain's testimony and their own recent behavior these Sons of Mercy seem like a respectable lot. Seems a shame that I hadn't heard about their faction in Sigil. I think it might be worth learning a bit more about our new neighbors and their beliefs. How better to learn what they might be planning then to join them? I think I'll drift over there and strike up a conversation."_ Vor offers one of his long saurian smiles as his twin crests rise up to reflect his good mood.[sblock=Nelfashnee]If there aren't any objections to his proposal, Vor will wait until both ships are back underway and then drift casually towards the other vessel to fly parallel to its course. If possible, he'll try to strike up a conversation with Kergal. _"Ahoy there! Please pardon me if it's inappropriate for me to address you as such, but it seems that since we're going to be neighbors for the next little while I thought I might introduce myself. I'm Vorastrix ux Bahamuti, fintir charir darastrix Drachenflagrion, though you can call me 'Vor' if you prefer. I'm not yet familiar with the Sons of Mercy nor your beliefs. Might I bother you to tell me more about your faction?"_[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=Vorastrix]Beni cautions you before you leave. 'Be peery though and make sure they know you are not spying on them or planning on planting a chiv in their backs.'

On the other ship, a silent alarm is raised, though when it becomes obvious that you are making no hostile gestures or attempt to sneak aboard, they calm down somewhat - though keep their gazes peery.

Kergal listens to you introductio nand nods, his expression just manageing to hide his surprise - probably at speaking with such a creature. Whatever his thoughts, he is polite and does not aske anything about you, instead answering everything you ask him in as thurough a manner as possible. though he does stray away from personal questions, veering the subject back to the ship, his faction, and background with the Hammer.

OOC: further info about the Sons of Mercy can be found here under the faction chapter[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 12, 2006)

Mir joins Vor on his way over.  She didn't like the thought of leaving the ship unguarded and walking into a potential trap, but the captain's order were specific.  

[sblock=nalfeshnee]Mir nods her acknowledgement of the captain's final instructions and follows him over.  She introduces herself after Vor.  I am Mironallia, priestess of Mishakal. She says with a bow.  Are any of your crew in need of medical attention?  I am a skilled healer and we have another aboard our vessel if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=Mir]The captain bows low, 'We thank your benevolence, though we have out own healers, and we have been... fortunate enough to not encounter anything in our travels.' 

'We thak you for your diplomacy, but the ship needs someone to captain her. If you do nt mind.' he says, moving swiftly away. In his place moves Liomann,'Was there anything else you wanted?' 

You can read Vor's sblock in the previous post, though im sure you have already [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2006)

Vor welcomes Mir's company on the wing as they both converse at length with the crew aboard the _Martyred Justice_. They all seem to have found a topic of mutual interest to discuss with High-Factor and Captain Kergal as he continues speaking with the airborne companions before handing the pair to his half-brother Liomann.[sblock=Nalfeshnee & Eva]Although Vor is curious to get a better look at the Matyrs' vessel he'll only give it a cursory look-over as Kergal speaks, as long as the crew aren't doing something alarming like preparing themselves or the ship for combat. Vor is genuinely interested in the high-factor's description of his faction, becoming more and more enthused as the conversation develops. He's particularly grateful for the Captain's time and willingness to answer all his questions. The Sons of Mercy seem to have a philosophy which meshes better with Vor's own outlook; at least much better than any other faction the little dragon had learned of in Sigil.

When Liomann takes over for Kergal Vor is content to continue the conversation if possible; asking about the faction's presence in Sigil, if any, as well as the faction's membership requirements and procedures. Vor is also curious to learn more about the Outlands tyrant they seek to stop along with the various crimes he's accused of; any additional information is welcome.

The writeup of the Sons of Mercy was very helpful Nalfeshnee, though how does it differ if this campaign is based before the faction war? Also, although Vor is enthusiastic about learning about the Martyrs, he's a little suspicious that these people might be otherwise then they claim. Consequently Vor is trying his best to discern whether these people honestly believe the propaganda and story they're telling him (Sense Motive +3)[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: time for embarassment. i had written this adventure quite a while back (pre 3.5) and was sure it was based before the faction war. Since beginning the adventure i have realised this and was wondering what to do. i had already posted the conversations involving the Martyrs when i noticed this, so it was too difficult to retroactively change it, so what im opting for is a faction schism _before_ the factio war, which split the Mercykillers in two, which would, in the futire help the faction war come around. hope no one minds the abackground change, though it does raise some interesting questions which i am seeing to incorporate into the campaign

[sblock=Vor and Mir]You both digest the story with little if any cynicism, perhaps oping that some good truly does exist in the planes - after what youve seen of sigil it is all too easy to accept the planes as neutral and uncaring of anything. while true in a great sense(especially in certain planes) it is good to hear of such a group of people.[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 13, 2006)

Terrathoin moves to rejoin the others watching the two factors board their ship. He begins shaking his head, "Take the weapon by force, rectify for wasted time, cannot be tolerated"  He spits towards the ship, "Self righteous sods. I tell you, someone gonna be getting more than their legs cut out one of these days.  Ain't saying I be the one who does it but you keep treating a berk without respect like that and you ain't gonna be in no good shape for long."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

Derrick looks kniwingly to Terrathoin and nods. 'Just make sure they don't hear you spewing those words from your bonebox. They wont be too pleased!' he grins, exposing faintly stained teeth. 'I think maybe its time we had that whiskey, hmm? tell yer mates, and meet us below deck tonight. not that that means much out here.'

Tonight would be about 3-4 hours away by your reckoning


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 13, 2006)

Shakes head sadly, "If someone was killing my kin and I knew of a weapon that could stop him; I'd be pretty desperate to get it also. In fact I think they gave up to easy. As sure as there is iron under the mountain they are going to try something."

Thrumgall smiles over to Derrick "I agree nothing like a good shot of whiskey to calm the nerves and raise spirits."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=nalfeshnee and vor]What more can you tell us about this tyrant you spoke of?  Mir asks Liomann.  If half of what you said is true, and if such a being plagued my home, then I'm sure all the elves and elfkin and the Plainsmen from my world would unite to end him and his depradations.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=Vor and Mir]'The man... if man he can be called, is immensly powerful - a blood when it comes to combat and scheeming alike. The armour he wears (like the Hammer your captain carries) is a powerful artefact, whose only weakness is that same weapon. So confident is he in the armours' properties that he has _fused_ with his own body making him as much construct now as man.

'His irrational hatred of nature and the sylvan world has casued the torture and death of untold dyrads and rilmani, not to mention tuladhra, elves, humans, gnomes and halflings who make their home in the Outlands. None I have questioned know the root of his hatred and it is unlikely that anyone really knows the dark, and i wonder if there even is a reason for his ways. 

'The Martyrs got involved when a caravan travelling from Tradegate to one of the towns in the more remote reaches of the Outlands was attacked. Attacked is hardly the right word. the guards were butchered and the crew slain to some dark deity. This is as much to lay our friends' souls to rest as much as it asbout nbringing these berks to justice. If you know anything about friendship, you will tel your captain to aid us.'[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2006)

Drota shakes her head.  "This will get ugly," she states, nodding with Thrumgall's words.  "The shiek may have to wait for his prize."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 14, 2006)

Idim shakes her head.  "I do not understand this.  Could not the shiek gain influence with these people if he allowed them to use his weapon?  Would not Beni Al Gumain gain favor with the shiek by capturing such an opportunity?"  It is likely clear to the others that the Shaaryan girl still doesn't fully understand the nature of hired help.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 14, 2006)

Terrathoin nods in agreement as the others speak.  "Looks like we are all thinking the same.  A drink later sounds proper, just the thing to clear the head."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 14, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Idim shakes her head.  "I do not understand this.  Could not the shiek gain influence with these people if he allowed them to use his weapon?  Would not Beni Al Gumain gain favor with the shiek by capturing such an opportunity?"  It is likely clear to the others that the Shaaryan girl still doesn't fully understand the nature of hired help.




Derrick nods at the words, 'Aye. But from what I've heard the man is selfish; interested only in himself. He is a agood mruler, or rather, those who do the work for him are good rulers - his viziers and advisors do the bulk of the work while he sups deeply of the coffers. He has been looking for this weapon for some years and now it is so close to being his he think of nothing than having it in one of his many display rooms. Beni has some influence in the Sheiks' court and his word could sway the man's decision. We will see - but let us step into that portal when we come to it, eh?'

'And dont forget; tonight - we have fun!'


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee & Mir]







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> If you know anything about friendship, you will tel your captain to aid us.'



Vor drifts lazily alongside the Matyred Justice while Leomann recounts his tale. _"Beni is a good man and, I would hope, a good friend as well. He's already agreed to help you as much as he can at the moment; there's little else to be asked of him I think. It's now more a matter of reaching and speaking favorably with the king who's hammer you need as soon as possible. I haven't met him yet so I don't know if he's a righteous man or not. I pray we'll succeed in petitioning him for his aid."_[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 14, 2006)

[sblock=Vor & Mir]'I thank you for your consideration. Now, if you do not mind, we have matters to atend to. It would be best f yo uretrun to your ship for now.'[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

[sblock=those on The Sea Breeze]Derrick comes up to you, letting you know that hes' 'off duty, so to speak, and that you can come down to his cabit when you want.[/sblock] 

[sblock=those on The Martyred Justice now]What do you do?[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee & Mir]_"I don't really spend that much time on the ship, not when there's all this sky to enjoy."_ Vor offers the man one of his long saurian smiles while his twin saw-toothed frills rise above his head. _"Thanks for your time Leomann; it was a pleasure talking to you and your brother. Please give me a shout if you need anything. I'm at your disposal."_[/sblock]The little silver dragon gently banks away from the Martyrted Justice's gunwale before lazily drifting backwards to circle the ship around the back and then over the top before gliding back to drift alongside the Sea Breeze. He offers his opinion to his companions on deck: _"Pleasant enough folk these Martyrs."_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

[sblock=nalfeshnee and vor]Very well, we appreciate your time Liomann.  Please give my regards to your brother thanking him for his welcoming.[/sblock]

Back aboard the _Sea Breeze_ Mir shakes her head.  I don't know Vor.  I wonder how pleasant they'll be a fortnight from now when we're still days away from our meeting the sheik.  Mir turns to the rest of the group.  Don't get me wrong, those guys are good folk over there.  But I'd imagine they'd be willing to fight to the last man against anybody who gets in their way, and we are very close to being in that way.  She pauses, feeling quite uncomfortable at the notion.  Anyway, I should report to the captain about what we learned over there.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Beni is leaning over the side of the ship, looking at a flock of birds, while Drahluut is busy behind the wheel. Derrick is nowhere in sight.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

Mir approaches Beni alongside the deck.  Standing squarely and attentively, she speaks Captain, I have a report on our visit to the _Martyred Justice._


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Beni turns round to the primer and nods. In the sharp light of the Boundless Blue his features look not entirely human - more exotic than they appeared in the gloom of Sigil. 'Been spying on the others eh?' he says with a grin. 'Tell me, what have you seen? Are you planning on deserting me for their just cause?' his grin widens.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

Well their end in this matter is just, but their motives are altogether personal sir.  Their captain and first officer told us more about the enemy they face: a wanton killer who has slaughtered many men, elves, and fey alike.  Recently a caravan from their faction was attacked and similarly slain, all of them men women and children from the sound of it.  It's as much to them about laying the souls of their brethren to rest as it is about bringing the berks to justice, they said as much.  They wouldn't discuss personal matters sir, but it wouldn't suprise me if one or more of their crew lost family in the attack.

All is well aboard their ship for the moment though.  They have no current need for medical attention and they have priests and healers aboard if such were the case.

I believe we'll have no reason to fear an attack sir, as long as we do nothing to provoke them.  They have explicit orders from their captain not to attack, and I don't think they'd disobey.  But many of them, especially their first officer, are eager to get their hands on the hammer and don't seem willing to wait a fortnight and gold to get it.  We should watch our attitude and posture carefully, for any unnecessary raise in alarm may be the provocation they need for it to come to blows.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

Drota expression goes from clam to horrified as Mir describes what she heard.  "Children?  He killed the children too?" she asks.  "People say orcs have no honor, but we know more than some people are born with.  Why attack the women and children, they can't hurt him!" she asks, mostly rhetorically.  Terrible people do terrible things with little or no reason, that appeared to be a truism of the multiverse.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

Mir nods at Drota, This villain doesn't seem to care what sort of blood he has on his hands.  All those who've talked about him seem to agree there's no pattern or reason to his attacks.  What sort of dictator leaves nothing alive in a realm over which to dictate?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

'I was hopig it would not be this bad. By the Elemental Lords, it really does seem as though this Hammer is needed someplace other than a display hall...' he strokes his goatee as he thinks. 'That you Mir. Your efforts are much appreceated. Did you learn anything else about the Martyrs' enemy?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

They said something about him fusing with the armor, making him as much construct as living being.  That is not good news sir.  Magical constructs tend to be far more resilient than other adversaries, and would corroborate their claims of need for the hammer.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

'disturbing, but good to know. Ill mention it to Derrick.. .speakign of which, do any of you girls know where he is?'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

No sir, in fact Vor and I returned just moments ago.  Mir looks over at Drota.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

'I'll tell him later. Its not often youcatch me when im not busy. Tell, me, you enjoying the trip so far? I can bet you a dozen larvae you've never spied anything so beautiful before.'


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 16, 2006)

While the others were away, Idim had been spending more time practicing moving in the air.  _One can never be too prepared..._

As the others returned, the Shaaryan girl paid attention to Mir's conversation with Beni.  "Derrick," she awkwardly pauses a moment, having no surname to customarily add, "has invited us to his cabin to drink with him.  He is probably already there."  With that, Idim waits for the others before going there herself.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 16, 2006)

With the open invitation to partake in off duty libations, Terrathoin informs those immediately adjacent to his person he is heading below and wastes no time joining Derrick, "I've got a full waterskin of bub to contribute this evening. Wet your throat and fill our brain-box with stories of grand adventure." With practised hands, his waterskin is out and filling mugs before pouring into his own stein.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

'The man deserves it! Perhaps you should join him, im sure he's a tale or two to tell.'


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

'Ah good to have another dwarf down here for once!' Derrick takes his mug and begins drinking, sporadcially biting on a biece of brick-hard bread in between gulps. 

'This is good, he says taking another gulp of the bub, 'It's been a tough few months for us, looking for that damned Hammer. I though our problems were over when the gnomes of Tradegate handed her over... but it seems not, eh? Weeks we'd spend in the outlands, following lead after lead. Luckily the Sheikh was kind enough to provide us with guides, translators, guards and scholars; but the Outlands is a dangerous place and we lost many of them to natural damgers and attacks from the natives - Khaastas; dangerous creatures, they was.'

'Well here we are now, my assistant of three decades dead, and the Hammer in our hands. For what? For those damn Marytrs to come waltzing in asking for it. And they just expect us to hand it over? They must be barmy, i tell you. Beni is a good man, make no mistake, though he is loyal to the point of self-harm - he will deliver the Hammer to Beni no matter what. But I imagine he'll ask teh Sheikh for aid in the Martyrs' cause.'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2006)

Drota also ducks down below, certainly willing for a good mug of ale amidst all the philosophy flying around.  "Something worries me.  You got the hammer in the Outlands, you said the gnomes handed it over, after you searched and searched and died for it.  Then the man with the armor shows in the Outlands.  Was the hammer given to you so the man with the armor could do as he wished?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

Derrick shrigs as though the matter did not concern him directly. 'As far as i know the hamemr was picked up Somehwere in Arcadia (or Fortitude, the Arcadian Gatetown) by artefact dealers: Mercanes, i think. And if a remember Beni's boring history lesson, i think it had been in Acheron for many years before that.'

'The mercanes took the weapon to Bytopia in their travels. We encountered them in the Outlands on their way someplace else and they told us of the hammer, so we went to Tradegate, wher eit had found itself in the hands of Gnome dealers.' 

'I think the fact that this blood the Martyrs are looking for happened to operate in the Outlans is coincidece. After Sigil itself, the Outlands is the hub of the Multiverse, where cutters from all walks of life eventually find themselves. There could be more to it than that, but as Beni says, we'll worry about that Portal when we walk into it,' he says, emptuing his mug. He poures himself some more, offering some to the others if they want.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

'I doubt those gnomes there knew much of the weapons' background or its apparent ocnnection with the armour this figure wears (even we didnt know that dark until the Martyrs told us). They're just merchants and traders, doing their job. I suppose if we had to know we could go back to the market in Tradegate, try to find them.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah yes, I'm sure the Martyrs would love to take another diversion after we're already making them wait a fortnight and gold as is.  Their first officer's on edge looking to take it by force, and he and a good portion of their crew are looking for any sort of provocation on our part for them to do so.  Mir drinks, but sparingly.  She wanted her faculties somewhat in order in case their present situation grew dicey.  In point of actual fact she could go for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

'Best keep a peery eye, though I'm sure you can all handle yourselves, especially Terrathoin here,' says Derric, smiling at his fellow dwarf. 'You bloods dont strike me as, uh... planar folk. You got much experience traelling the Great Wheel?'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 16, 2006)

We're primers, sure as the beard on your face.  Mir smiles.  Cap'n told us you've served with him for many a year.  Sure you'd have some sea stories to tell, or air stories or whatever you happen to call your tales of your adventures here.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

Derrick guffaw loudly at the beard quip and dribbled whisky down his beard. He wipes at it with his sleeve, barely realising his action. 'Rightly said, miss!'

'Well, we been working together for sometime. I started out as a wainwright in me home in Dwarven Mountain. But life on the standstil wasnt what i was looking for so i upped and left when the wanderlust bit me. Me clan werent too pleased with teh choice, but i promised d come back with tales for the little beardlings and news for the greybeards. and i did for the frst few decades at least.'

But the farther i travelled, the less i though of home. When i first saw the spire - i understood what i wanted to do. I looked up at its infinate height, realising that iwas looking at the centre of infinity and said to meself _I need to see it all_ and thats what ive been trying to do. and i make a living inbetween, also!'

'Was chased by a herd of fhorges once in the Outlands. Got away from them by climbing a walking tower. but that me into all sorts of trouble!'


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 18, 2006)

"Sorry I'm late" Thrumgall says as he comes through the door. He listens to Derricks story intently while pouring himself a drink. "Walking tower? I have to hear about this. Let me pour you a mug of this excellent whiskey to ease your throat while you tell your us your story."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 18, 2006)

'Well, there aint much to it really. waling towers is what spellslingers use to move around the Outlands. 'Course, thats all 'cause of the way magic works in the place - closer a sod gets to the Spire, less effectve magic becomes until a body's right under the spire, where its said that the powers themselves are stripped of their divine abilities.'

'Well, to cut a long story short, i hitched a ride on  one of those walking towers to get away from them fhorges. The rsident spellslinger wasnt a personable blood, if you catch my meaning, and he didnt take too kindly to intruders. He had me prisoner for a while - culd have been months or years. But time and distance is strange in the Outlands. At first i was just a prisoner, locked up; then i was given _duties_ - washing floors and cooking! Cooking! Must have thought i was a halfling!'

'Well, after some time - i suppose it could have been years, my beard had grown a few feet - i became more of an apprentice than a slave, and i was given more responsibilities. Not that i didnt want to get away as quickly as possible, but my situation wasnt as bad as it could have been.'

'When the right opportinity came, I turned stag quicker than water boils in the plane o' Fire. I directed the tower towards the Spire while the man was embroildered in his work. By the time he noticed what was happening, his powers were almost disappeared and the tower (being a magical construct) was no longer able to move. it collapsed, trapping the powerless mage within, leaving me to my fate - and his belongings!'


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 19, 2006)

Terrathoin nods and turns shoulder to shoulder to see who else heard the compliment.  He remains sitting through the story, listening and taking a drink every now and again "What of these khaastas and fhorges?  Whay type of beasts are they?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 19, 2006)

Since Vor doesn't care much for drink and at least one of the hired guards should probably stay above deck to help keep watch (with the impatient crew of the Matyred Justice so close by) the little dragon will continue to fly about in the air for awhile longer.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

'Well, fhorges are similar to boars, in the way that a spider is like a bebilith. now i hope you know what a bebilith is!'

'Khaastas as repltilian creatures, humanoids, very strong, with a mercenary outlook on life. They, like the rilmani and powers-know what other creatures are native to the Outlands.'


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 19, 2006)

The rilmani, according to those on the _justice_ seem to be one of their foe's prime targets.  What can you tell us about them?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

'Rilmani... rilmani. Strange folk them. You know, people always talking about good and evil... even chaos and law, especially out here on the Great Wheel. But most seem to forget about neutrality. thats what the rilmani are. Like you cutters got fey in the material, we got rilmani out here.'

'Those who know about them dont give them the credit they deserve, thinking theyre pacificsts advocating neutrality. Tha couldnt be further from the truth - to many greybeards, rilmani are the most dangerous of all outsdiers. With a celestial you know where you stand. Hells, even with a fiend you know where you stand. but with rilmani... the ycould do anything; be an ally, or turn and bob you one, just cause of what they think may affect the balance of the multiverse.'

'Those in the know say that without the rilmani, the multiverse would be a place of extremes - even more so than now. I believe them. Without the neutrality of the Outlands and its _servants_ to belance everything else out, the mutlverse would be.. inhospitable.'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2006)

"It seems to be too many things at once.  I wonder why it hasn't all fallen apart before this; the pieces don't match," Drota comments, her brow furrowed in thought.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 20, 2006)

"So if they try to keep the everything in balance? Gods that must be a thankless job. You'd have to oppose everyone at some time, you'd have no allies and everyone would have a reason for wanting to do harm to you." Shakes his head. "Still though that's the choice they made, strange as it may be. If you stand at the bottom of a mountain you have expect an avalanch will hit you sooner or later."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 20, 2006)

'Good dwarven allegory, that.' says Derrick as he takes a gulp from his tankard. He is silent for a moment and turns to Drota. 

His gaze lingers for a moment, his brow becoming heavy, his eyes darkening, with what could be racial memories or mental pictures. He shakes the foul mask away with a shake and speaks. 'Greybeards like to talk about things like that - the wonder and impossibility of the planes. Like the Outlands itself. The place - like all outer planes - is an _infinate_ realm without beginning or end. it stretches infinately along the canvas of the great wheel, is home to all terrains imaginable and billions upon billions of inhabitants (perhaps an infinate number, given its endless expanse).' 

'Once a cutter can wrap his mind around such inconceivable truths - or ignores them, whichever you prefer - he can begin to question other, more important things. In the _centre_ of the Outlands is spire; itself infinately high. Atop this spire floats the City that is called Sigil. Around 1000 miles out from the Spire are the gate towns, each a community miroring the attitudes of one of the true Outer Planes. Tradegate, i have already mentioned, and is the gate town to Bytopia. Strangest fact about the gate towns is this: once a cutter leaves a gate town and heads away from the spire, no matter how far or long he travels, there will always be a gate town around 200 miles away.'

'I can see your Prime minds questioning my words already: _How can an infinate plane have a centre? How can an infinate spire have something floating atop it?_ best thing a cutter can do is just acceot it and get on with his life. Otherwise, you'll go barmy.' the dwarf takes another sip.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 20, 2006)

Idim shakes her head as the talk of infinities streams by her.  She finally nods at the end of Derricks speech.  "'Otherwise, you'll go barmy,'" she quotes.  "I'll drink to that!"  She raises a drink and throughs it back with vigor.  Though, from the wince she makes, the Shaaryan girl is still not well accustomed to the dwarven drink.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]Outside, everything is as expected. A skeletin crew is on hand to keep things in working order, while the rest of the men and women are belw deck, resting for the next days' work. Drahluut is behind the wheel and he seems busy with a telescope most of the time, looking for something - possibly a landmark. A while later he seems to find what he's looking for. He locks the wheel and rushes to the foredeck where he speaks with two of the men (they are too far for you to hear anything). 

He goes below deck after speaking with the men, his movements urgent.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

'You'll get used to it. Hopefully!' says Derrick as he pours some more bub into Mirs' cup. He winks at her, his beard almost hiding the smile he gives her.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Vor circles around towards the front of the ship and peers in the direction that Drahluut was searching, mildly embarassed that he himself hadn't spotted whatever had seemingly alarmed the first mate; the little dragon was supposed to be serving as lookout... (Spot +8)[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]'Without the aid of a telescope, it is difficult to see anything significant. Though on the ship, the crew who Drahluut spoke to seem to be working at a quicker pace, adjucting rigging and checking stowage compartments.

spot (1d20+8=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Reluctant to admit his failure, Vor nonetheless lowers his twin frills in embarrassment and banks closer to the gunwale to ask a crewman what the sudden urgency is for.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]the crewman (a burly planetouched, with what could be Jann blodd cursing through his veins) turns round, and regards you with a sceptical eye.'What you looking at? there's nothing here but open air and some pockets of magma, up ahead. No more. Drahluut's just gone downdeck to tell Beni, that's all.'[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=All Characters Below Deck]Derrick pours some more bub for the others and lifts his own to his lips. 'To the Planes - may they give far more wonders in our meaningless lives.'[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]_"Pockets... of magma?..."_Vor considers the odd statement for a moment and looks back ahead as he ruminates on the matter. His draconic mind touches upon the wellspring of knowledge that is his birthright and immediately the answers come unbidden to his mind.

(Knowledge: the planes +8, taking 10)_ Some areas of the inner planes contain "pockets", roughly spherical in shape but varying in size, composed entirely of other elements. Magma is an inhospitable paraelemental plane bordering the planes of earth and fire and mixing the molten materials of both. Such elemental pockets may contain creatures that thrive in those environements._

OOC: As you can see, I included a brief description of some basic information I figured a knowledge check of 18 would have supplied at the very least. If you'd prefer I not make such assumptions and instead wait for you to supply me with knowledge check results then let me know. Also, I figure a Knowledge (local) check might be appropriate at this time to determine whether any creatures are known to live in or near these particular magma pockets.[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 22, 2006)

Terrathoin wakes himself at the toast after losing himself in the planar lesson, "Sounds like a toast I can agree with"


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 22, 2006)

Raises his mug "And to good companions!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2006)

Drota raises her ale in toast with the others and then drains several large gulps.  Derrick's tales of the strangeness of the planes was both disturbing and fascinating, but far too much for one like her, so far from home.  She had just barely scraped the strangeness, that was for certain, and she wasn't ready to embrace it with open arms like some of the others.  But at least she knew it was going to get worse before it would get better, there's something to be said for that.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=Ambrus]OOC: sure, i dont mind you doing that (in this case it saved me looking around for the exact same info!) though ill tell you if you know more or less than what you state

The crewman regards you for a moment, and shakes his head, returning to work[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]OOC: Just so you know, Vor didn't say out loud the results of his draconic knowledge; if he had it would have appeared within quote marks and would have been colored in silver. As is he was just thinking it.

So, is there any Knowledge (local) information available concerning these particular magma pockets? I can't post that stuff myself.  [/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 23, 2006)

Mir leaves not a drop in her cup.  It'll take more than a looming threat of attack from would-be pirates or a struggle against a titanic foe to dampen her spirits.  She's wary sure, but she also tries to keep it in perspective.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 23, 2006)

[sblock=Below Deck]Derrick grins at Mir and pats her heavily on the back. 'That's the spi - ' he hiccups, and tries to punctuate the word corrctly. '...Spirit! thats the spirit girl!'

'Anything the rest of you looking forward to in the planes?'[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 23, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]I know  the guard just looks at you that way anyway (even planar folk arent used to speaking to kobold/dragons that much [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 26, 2006)

"I'm looking for a plane where the ale flows free and the sweet roasted meats come in twos" Terrathoin laughingly replies holding up three fingers, "I best be getting above deck, keep out a watch for a bit."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=below deck]'That'd be Ysgard; where every warrior who dies in battle is born again the next morning to fight again! The warriros there fight long and hard, but know how to have a good time! Take care, brother,'he says as he corks his own bottle. 'Seems like we've all had enough tonight. I'd better be getting to sleep, work off this bub! Hope you all enjoyed yourselves.'

OOC: about three-four hours have passed below deck and it would be around halfway through the night if you were in a normal world[/sblock]


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 26, 2006)

"I think I'll join you, Terrathoin. Thank you Derrick for your hospitality" and follows Terrathoin on deck.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

*Terrathoin and Thrumgall*
You head up deck, passing a hurrying Drahluut on the way. In the open air, you see Vor speaking with  crew member. The air is quite calm, and the ship is not doing as high a speed as youve become used to. There are few crew about (it is _night time_ after all); just an air genasi spotter, a tuladhra at the wheel and a few others around the ship - no more than 5 in all.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 26, 2006)

The small flying silver-white dragon looks over to the dwarves as they emerge out onto the deck, seemingly none the worse for wear following their evening of drinking. _"Ahoy there. Seems there are some magma pockets up ahead; giant islands of molten rock floating in the sky. I'm about to head over to the Martyrs' ship to warn them in case they haven't spotted them yet."_[sblock=Nalfeshnee]OOC: Can you please tell me if Vor's Knowledge (local) check concerning the magma pockets reveals anything of importance or not so that I can stop asking?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]OOC: my mistake... keep on forgetting, sorry. No.[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 26, 2006)

"Back in the Smoking Mountains there were rivers of lava, singe your hair just being close to it"  He watches Vor take off towards the other ship, "Kind soul that one, should exercise a little more restraint, others may start thinking he turned stag on us." He looks about the endless blue, reflecting on its peace, "Ysgard. I think I want to see the place."


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 27, 2006)

"I once went to the falls to the Magma falls of Clanggedin Silverbeard, far beneath halls of my clan. According to legend Clanggedin Silverbeard and one of the goblin gods fought there. During the fight Clanggedin smote the roof and caused a torrent of lava to crash sear the gobo godling. Then while the goblin was screaming in pain Claggedin struck him so hard with his fist he knocked him through the floor which collasped on the goblin god and created the falls." Thrumgall smiles at the memory of seeing the falls. 

"Your right he is a right good... dragon? Kobold? err what ever. I'm not worried about him going stag on us but I am a might worried about what those fools, err whats the word they use in Sigil, berks? Might do to him. Lets keep an eye on him till he gets back."


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 27, 2006)

Well Derrick, I thank you and offer the Blue Lady's blessings to you for the drink.  We best be getting on to bed ourselves.  I'll check on the dwarves and see if they're all right. 

Ahoy mates! Mir greets the dwarves as she joins them on deck.  Say, are you lads ok to stand watch tonight?  I'm not sure any of us ladies are fit for duty, even though I did try to limit myself.  She tries to supress a burp, and fails quite audibly.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]You reach the other ship, though none of the men you spoke with earlier seem to be above deck. A half-orc (his features very fair for one of his kind, and clad in the manner of a wealthy, yeat seasoned mariner) is at the helm of the ship, His gaze set firmly on the horizon, with persiodic glances to _The Martyred Justice_. A few crewmen are working with the rigging, trying to get their best out of the slow air. A spotter (a tattooed elf, her bald head a canvas for a beautiful celtic design) stands in the crows nest, a telescope in her hands.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Vorastrix banks upwards towards the crow's nest to address the tattooed elven maid, offering her one of his long saurian smiles. "Ahoy there. I just wanted to make certain you'd taken note of the magma pockets ahead."[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]The womas looks at you with a puzzled face. she goes to reply, but though her mouth makes the motions of speech no sound comes out. she puts the telescope to her eye and scans the horizon. Twice. She shakes her head and turns back to you.'If magma pocket is some form of slang for a ship riding up our rudder, youre right. Otheriwse I dont know what youre talking about'[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Vor frowns in confusion which, because of his saw-toothed brows, makes the small silver-white dragon appear to be glaring, a mistake many non-saurians had made in the past. In contrast to his seeming anger, Vor speaks hesitantly and with a note of embarrassment in his voice. _"I... I don't know what to say. I'm simply repeating what our lookout said."_ Thinking back, it was somewhat odd that he himself couldn't recall anything about these particular magma pockets... that was unless there weren't any in the area. Changing tactics, the little sorcerer ponders the matter for a moment, touching upon his wellspring of knowledge.

OOC: Vor is trying to make a Knowledge (local) check to try and recall if there *are* any magma pockets in this area of the plane, or any other notable features for that matter  (Knowledge (local) +8, taking 10).

BTW, I was considering switching Vor's draconic ancestral association from radiant dragons to emerald dragons because it would give Vor a +2 bonus to Knowledge (local) checks. In your opinion would that stack with all such skill checks?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Vor]This should be a knowledge planes check, rather knowledge local with would involve items dealing with civilisation and habitation in a particualr area. Though ill use a knowledge local check for this one.

While elemental pockets, including magma pockets may appear in any area of the plane without warning, few are permanent locations. The features and defining locations of the plane are themselves elemental pockets (floating rocks, like the one you saw before are pockets of earth), and it is impossible to say if there should or should not be any magma pockets here. From a planar perspective, it would be as surprising to see a magma pocket as it would be not to, in any area of the Plane of Air

OOC: it would stack, yes; though only Know (local).




The elf looks at you, a peery gaze on her face. 'Like i said, nothing but a ship sailing up our rudder. And sailing fast too.'
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Vor turns his head to peer aftward (Spot +9). _"Any clue who they are?"_

OOC: I see what you mean about the knowledge local check, but I figured that this area might in fact have its own civilisation and habitation, or at least what passes for it in the plane of air. I mean the local air elementals and invisible stalkers might have a thriving social scene for all I know, with areas they like to congregate in and others they prefer to avoid for their own reasons. Just because they don't build anything we'd recognize as cities or settlements doesn't mean they don't have an established local society. Even if this area is sparsely populated, well that's just part of the place's demographic right? There might be a good reason why the plane's natives don't like the area.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 27, 2006)

With all of the excitement, the workout of flying around for so long, and the drink, Idim had managed to wear herself out so much that she was practically sleeping in Derrick's room.  As everyone else gets up to leave, the Shaaryan girl politely excuses herself and heads straight to her sleeping place.  If she passes anyone else, she softly says, "Please wake me if there is any need."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

Drota climbs slowly upstairs again, breathing in the fine, clean air and enjoying the sunshine (even though it was supposed to be night by her reckoning).  _I never thought I would like a place like this...  So very bright up here...  But it's strangely pleasent, though I don't know why.  It was oddly comforting to hear someone speak of the strangeness of this place and others so casually.  If he can handle it, certainly I can, can't I?_

Drota takes a look over at Mir as she talks about taking watch.  "_I_ can stand watch.  My grandfather makes a stronger brew than this... it's a lot rougher too... and tastes worse... but I'm steady to watch," she offers.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 28, 2006)

Thrumgall scans the horizon in front of the ship. Terrathoin, can you see the mangma pockets anywhere? The magma I've seen has been very bright, I'd think we could see it by now."

Nalfeshnee: I'm looking for the magma pockets (spot +8)


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 28, 2006)

Terrathoin smiles when Mir belches, "Right proper, no need to suppress it. Let the enjoyment out.  We are fine lass, takes a few more to put us down."

He turns and looks out trying to see the magma, "Vor said we would be coming up on them. I think they will look like big red masses against the blue background.  Although I could be wrong, since I never seen flying magma."

OOC Looking for magma 'islands', spot+0


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 28, 2006)

[sblock=Spot checks]Thrumgall Spot (21) 

Terrathoin Spot (12)

Vorastrix Spot (19) [/sblock]

Thrumgall, scanning the horizon for floating _blobs_ of magma, fails to see any though, as his gaze turns to the aft of the ship, he does see a faint dot in the distance behind and below them. It has the distinct shape of a ship, thoughnot even the bright light and clear air of the Plane can reveal any more details yet.

Drahluut returns to the deck with some more crew.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 28, 2006)

[sblock=Drota]When Drahluut comes on deck, you notice his expression turn sour as he sees you. When he sees the two dwarves scanning the horizon, a look of dark surprise overcomes his features for a moment.[/sblock] 

Drahluut nods faintly to the crew with him and he makes his way towards your group


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Sep 29, 2006)

Thrumgall points to toward the thrid ship "Looks like we have another another ship following us." He stares intently trying to make out any further details of the ship and if it is gaining on us.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 29, 2006)

Ah how nice, more company.  Wonder if they're after the hammer too?  Mir muses.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 30, 2006)

"Martyrs said they would take it , 'forcibly, if that is what it takes'.  The dreaded emperor they spoke about, removing that only weapon that is a threat to him. Pirates, scourge of the endless blue."  Terrathoin strokes his beard as the ideas spring forth from his head and past his ale wetted lips lost as in a waking dream


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

Drahluut steps up to the bridge, four of men behind him, 'Well, someone had to go rattle his bone box. I should have expected it to happen sooner or later. We're going to have some _friends_ join us soon enough. Don't any of you even think of moving a muscle or tyring anything peery. And, master Vor, I'd think twoce of flying over to the other ship - there's a ballista trained on you right now. And I'd hate to see a good spear wasted on a _kobold_'

OOC: sure enough, the ships' ballista has been turned around and is aimed at Vorastrix. The crew (9, as far as you can see, and Drahluut) on deck are all smirking, and seem to understand what Drahluut is talking about.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Idim]As you trundle down the narrow corridors of the ship, making your way towards your room, you hear sounds of a struggle in a nearby room. The sounds are quickly followed by a thump and a second or-so later, a dull thud, like a sack of potatoes falling to the ground[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Startled to alertness, Idim quickly runs to the room.  For a moment she considers that perhaps it is something upon which she shouldn't intrude, but quickly dismisses that thought as she heads straight into it.

_After all of the strangeness I have already seen, there is no reason to not give this my utmost attention._[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Idim]You run into the room and see something that, given the hospitality and general good-nature of the crew aboard _The Sea Breeze_, is unexpected and shocking - one of the crew has just beaten up another and is chaining his wrists to an overhead beam, where the man's unconcious body is hanging limply.

OC: the man doing the chaining has not yet spotted you in the doorway[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: Vor is still over at the Martyred Justice talking to the elf lookout about the mysterious new ship. See post 305.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC:  I thought you'd come back. Hmmm... no problem. ignore what was said to you. You do, however spot the ballista trained in your general direction


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]_I have no time.  If I go to summon the others, this one might get away._

The Sharryan girl quietly draws her rapier, adopts as stern a demeanor as she can, and quitely says, "You have some explaining to do."  While trying to look stern and questioning, she is not immediately trying to appear hostile.

[size=-2]OOC: Diplomacy +8; Sense Motive +6[/size][/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice little conspiracy you have working here.  Moles on both ships, waiting for the right time, and when it came you incapacitate both ships and take the hammer to the enemy.  Sound about right Drahluut?  We're dead anyway right, you can tell us.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: Vor never left because I was waiting for the elf to answer my question. So the crew of the Sea Breeze have visibly loaded and aimed a ballista towards the Martyred Justice? How far apart are the two ships and how far behind is the third?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

*Above Deck, The Sea Breeze*

[sblock]Drahluut smiles, as much as his alien features allow him to. 'Something like that, though I am sure you Clueless berks'll come up with some way to stop this. Well, in case you are even thinking such a thing - don't bother. You will do yourselves a lot more good by surrendering and letting all of this happen without so much as peery glance. Who knows, i might even let you go if you comply.

the crew on the deck are already bearing their weapons (crossbows and bladed weapons, mostly), and are standing at the ready, the only thing holding them back the right command.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

*Vor*: thats about right. The Martyred Justive and Sea Breeze are about 200 feet apart, while the third ship is moving very quickly (far quicker than these two ships, despite the lack of wind) and is quickly closing the distance... perhaps 500 feet away


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

*Below Deck The Sea Breeze*

[sblock]The man (a tanned human, wearing little more than a light jerkin and tight trousers) turns around, surprised by the womans' voice. 'I though we was alone,' then, upon seeing the weapon. [/COLOR]'Come on Love, you can put that thing down for a start...'[/color] he says as he reaches for his own rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]"You should not do that unless you think your skill is better than mine," Idim says calmly and winks at the man.  "But if you explain yourself, perhaps there will be no need to test.  Or... is your reaction to me the only explanation I will have?"[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

*Below Deck The Sea Breeze*

[sblock]The man blinks as though he cannot understand quite what you are taking about and draws his weapon.

This begins a combat (unless you decide to flee... unlikely) so go to the combat Thread)[/sblock]


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, you're proceeding from the assumption that we really care about what happens to this old bucket and that hammer. We're just hired help remember Drahluut?  Pillage, plunder, do what you do, we won't get in the way.  We don't give two gold about what happens so long as we're gettin' paid.   I'll just tell the old man we got knocked out before we saw what was comin'; he trusts me he won't ask any more questions.  And I'll tell you one thing with Mishakal as my witness: if that old crow Beni thinks 400 gold is enough to justify me taking a blade or an arrow for him and this bucket of bolts he's deluded himself something fierce.  What'll 400 gold buy me on my homeworld?  Cup of coffee and some chili fries if I'm lucky.  Make me a better offer and I'll work for you.  I'll even take care of my erstwhile colleagues here if they prove to be less than receptive.  Mir puts on her best black dots face and hopes the others follow suit, either by joining her in her supposed change of colors, or by drawing weapons on the "traitor" and creating some confusion to buy time.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

*Below Deck The Sea Breeze*

[sblock]*Idim*: The sailor slumps to the ground at your feet. Perhaps too easily. Whatever the reason, he is no longer a threat. You are left alone in the room with the unconcious sailor. The corridor outside seems empty... for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

*The Martyred Justice*

[sblock]*Vorastrix*: the crew on this ship have realised what is happening, and the men and women are scrambling into action, trying to turn the ship around. Kergal and Liomann are busy shouting orders, calling the slumbering crew from their hammocks below deck, organising those above deck into groups, ready for a possible boarding action. 

Liomann turns to you and speaks, 'I think it best if you remain here for now little one. You'd be to tempting a target in the open air if you tried crossing the gulf. Let us hops - for all our sakes - that the Hammer is in good hands.'[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]_Just like practice,_ Idim thinks to hereself, nodding.  She quickly wipes the blood from her blade.  The Shaaryan girl first checks to make sure the chained up person is stable.  She then does her best to keep her felled opponent from dying.  Finally, she quickly frisks her opponent for any clues.  After doing all of that, she quickly runs to the deck, closing the door behind her, and looks for aid.

_Someone needs to know what is going on here._[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Idim]You make your way to the deck, though as you reach the doorway leading out into open air you see Drahluut and around nine crewmen, surrounding your companions (Vor is nowhere to be seen). The air seems filled with tension, and you catch Mir speaking as though she's turned stag:

... I'll tell you one thing with Mishakal as my witness: if that old crow Beni thinks 400 gold is enough to justify me taking a blade or an arrow for him and this bucket of bolts he's deluded himself something fierce. What'll 400 gold buy me on my homeworld? Cup of coffee and some chili fries if I'm lucky. Make me a better offer and I'll work for _you_, Drahluut. I'll even take care of my erstwhile colleagues here if they prove to be less than receptive.

no one seems to have noticed you yet.

OOC: i am assuming that you pasued by the door when you realised that something was going on. Feel free to contradict me if im wrong [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Idim, shocked by what she has heard, quietly waits to hear what response will come.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: Are all three vessels lined up with the Martyred Justice in the middle or is it 200 feet off to one side or the other from the Sea Breeze? If so which of the two vessels does the third ship appear to be heading towards?[sblock=The Martyred Justice]Vorastrix, still on the wing just off of the Martyred Justice's gunwale, looks desperately off towards his own ship with its crew and his companions seemingly at a standoff, the Son's vessel with its scurrying crewmen and aftward towards the fast closing mystery vessel. _How did this come about? The crewmen I've been hired to protect lied to me and now I'm seemingly allied with the Martyrs. There's a mysterious vessel closing on us. That can't be a coincidence._

The little silver-white dragon looks worriedly over towards Liomann _"I think you may be right. I thank you for the offer to remain here. It looks from here like the crew of the Sea Breeze are threatening us and my companions; I don't see the Captain though."_ Vor's twin saw-toothed frills raise up in indignation. _"They lied to me; told me there were magma pockets ahead. It seems now like they were just planning a mutiny of some sort. It can't be a coincidence that that new vessel is closing quickly from behind. I fear this won't end peacefully..."_

Closing his eyes momentarilly, Vor focuses inward as he searches for the dragon. Outwardly, the air surrounding the little silver-white dragon wavers faintly as eldritch force strengthens Vor's armored hide. (manifesting _mage armor_ as a spell-like ability)[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

Vor: the picture below should give you a rough idea. The distance between the Sea Breeze and The Martyred Justice is around 200 feet (though the Martyred justice is trying to veer left) and the third ship is moving towards the Sea Breeze, heading for its port (left) side.

Note: the Neverwinter nights toolset doent allow for exact placements of certain items (these ships!). Im trying to edit them in photoshop to get more exact placements, though these should suffice for now


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 2, 2006)

Mir keeps talking, buy some more time and maybe Idim or some of the others will hear the commotion.  Well what about it Terrathoin, Thrumgall, Drota?  Are you just going to sit around here, listen to Beni bark out his suicidal orders at us all day?  I mean you all heard it earlier when he ordered me and Vor to board onto the other ship.  We could have been killed real easy there, and for what?  No good reason that I can discern, now that it comes to it.  There's gonna come a time when one of those crazy orders will end up getting one or more, maybe all of us killed, and I'm not going to wait for that to happen.  Beni can take his garbage job, and his garbage pay, and shove 'em where the stars in Mishakal's constellation don't shine.  We need a man of action, a leader by example on this boat, and I think Drahluut's the one.  He also seems like someone who can afford people of our prowess, unlike Beni.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 2, 2006)

Terrathoin’s gaze darkens, his muscles tense, and his hand instinctively goes to his weapon upon hearing the mutinous words and sees the weapons readied in their direction. After spending the past week with Mir he is taken aback by her uncharacteristic voice, not fully comprehending what she is attempting to pull,  “You’ll get little cooperation from me.  Just as I would not be willing to hand it over to the Martyrs, I ain’t letting no one else take it.” 

He begins to chant in dwarven. First low then rasies in volume,“All Father we honour thy name and hold the traditions sacred.  Lord of the Twin Axes hear our call and strike fear into the hearts of the craven. Give us the strength to defend ourselves in the service to the traditions in the face of adversity.” 


OOC  How are the 9 stacked up against us?  Positions, ours and theirs?  Any place for tactical movement or cover that would block bolts, flanking?  Have we seen anything that would give us an idea of their skill level with arms?  Are the weapons held at level with our heads or are they readied to be brought up and to bear if we draw ours?  If the word is given to shoot us or if any disturbance occurs that disrupts, or draws the attention of those on deck, Terrathoin will immediately go on the offensive and attack the mutinous crew.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2006)

Drota had remained in seething silence as Drahluut began his mutiny, then Mir speaking out as if to join him.  She had no idea what Mir was doing, aside from the fact that she had suddenly turned against Beni.  Beni had been kind enough to them, polite and fair even to an orc.  Four hundred gold was more than enough to risk her life for; orc warriors fought and died for less.  Drahluut obviously didn't approve of Drota, that was for certain, and only gave her more reason to side with the ship's master.  As for Mir... she would soon find out that Drota was a stern mother indeed.

"You repay a good man with traitorous actions?  For that you should taste death," Drota growled to Drahluut, seeming to ignore Mir.  She touches her stone holy symbol and growls out something in the orc tongue, encompassing the traitors with a touch of doom.

OOC: Casting _bane_ on the traitors.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 2, 2006)

Fools, so be it!  Let us see whose god favors us the most.  Mir calls for the power of a deafening blast of thunder, but at the last second turns and directs it at Drahluut and the crew.

OOC: cast sound burst, catching Drahluut and as many crew as possible in the blast.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Oct 2, 2006)

Thrumgall Stares at Mir in shock "It's not about the gold Mir, it's about honor and it appears that I misjugded you."  Thrumgall moves between the mutineers and Drota and knocks an arrow on his bow. "So which one of you craven traitors want to taste dwarven death! I've killed hundreds of creatures underneath the mountains and the first one of you that moves will join them."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 2, 2006)

'Gods? this is nothing to do with gods. We will let fate decide this one.'


OOC: head over to the  Combat Threadto resolve this


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 3, 2006)

Vor continues to watch anxiously as the tense standoff aboard the _Sea Breeze_ escalates inexorably towards violence between his new companions at the crew he'd been contracted to protect. Although he can't clearly make out what is being said it's clear that it's a heated exchange. When Terrathoin's voice rises to the point that it carries clearly across the gulf the small silver-white dragon's twin saw-toothed frills rise menacingly in response. Vor had spent many years traveling with a dwarf and didn't have to speak dwarven to recognize a righteous war-chant. Involuntarily, the small dragon's eyes begin to glow as his draconic heart beats fiercely within his tiny chest. Turning to Liomann Vor says: _"I... I have to go. They're my family now..."_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

Liomann nods slowly as Vor leaves, 'Do what you must. We will do what we can from here to stop the other ship from closing, though i fear it is too late. She will board you.'


----------

